# Uplink Activity for July 2016



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 7/1/16 at 12:06am ET (v16)*

*Channels Renamed*
277 JOY (Infomercials) renamed LWUSA Loveworld USA (110° TP 9 SD)
277 JOY (Infomercials) renamed LWUSA Loveworld USA (72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4)
883 VALUE (Infomercials) renamed VALU (Infomercials) (119° TP 10 SD Preview)
883 VALUE (Infomercials) renamed VALU (Infomercials) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
104 VALUE (Infomercials) renamed VALU (Infomercials) (71 Local) (119° TP 10 SD Preview)
104 VALUE (Infomercials) renamed VALU (Infomercials) (71 Local) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)

9877 Channels


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Any guess on when BBCWN will go live?


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

xmguy said:


> Any guess on when BBCWN will go live?


July 6th. That's when we'll see the CMT/MTV/BET channels go live as well.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ClimateHawk said:


> July 6th. That's when we'll see the CMT/MTV/BET channels go live as well.


Thank you.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

xmguy said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome. Understand that it's just my guess. Given that next week is the 4th of July, we may not see them go live until the following Wednesday the 13th. Qubo has been in test mode for nearly 3 weeks so it should go live soon. Also, just because a channel goes into test mode doesn't always mean that we'll see it go live.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Any idea which packages these new channels will be in?


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

mwdxer said:


> Any idea which packages these new channels will be in?


Dish has taken quite a few channels out of AT250 and added them to lower tier packages. AT250 doesn't have as much to offer as it used to so AT250 seems likely for the new Viacom channels. Not sure about Qubo and BBC World News though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ClimateHawk said:


> Dish has taken quite a few channels out of AT250 and added them to lower tier packages. AT250 doesn't have as much to offer as it used to so AT250 seems likely for the new Viacom channels. Not sure about Qubo and BBC World News though.


Channels moved to a lower package remain in the higher package ... so unless the channel was moved from AT250 to the movie pack or some other non-tier package the channel is still part of AT250. What has changed is the incremental value. AT200 vs AT250 and the customers and pundits (especially pundits) who expect there to be a 50 channel difference.

Until the channels are active and either out of preview or announced as being in a package it is all guesswork. It would be a decent guess that BBCWN and FR24EN would replace AJA and NEWSMAX ... but the circumstances of AJA and NEWSMAX carriage are not the same as BBCWN and FR24EN (AJA was initially negotiated as a non-news channel, NEWSMAX was paid programming).

The "this replaces that" game gets complicated when there are multiple channels involved.

The channels BBCWN is being placed next to (Russia Today and CCTV News) are both AT120. Those channels are also in the Smart Pack and Welcome Pack. Those channels are not sold by their distributor the same way as BBCWN is sold so I doubt BBCWN will end up in all packages. But that is only a guess and an illustration of how many factors can go in to an educated guess.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

James Long said:


> Channels moved to a lower package remain in the higher package ... so unless the channel was moved from AT250 to the movie pack or some other non-tier package the channel is still part of AT250. *What has changed is the incremental value. AT200 vs AT250 and the customers and pundits (especially pundits) who expect there to be a 50 channel difference.*


That's what I meant. Many channels have dropped to a lower tier so the value in upgrading to AT250 isn't there like in the past. That's why I believe these new Viacom channels will be in AT250 along with the other sister stations VH1 Classic and Nicktoons.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Did I catch FR24 is coming to Dish? Did I miss something? That is also another good news channel in English. I have AT250+Supers+Movies, so I presume I should get all of the new channels. AT250 still have a lot of good channels not in AT200. The cost is not that much different, I think by $10 if I remember correctly. Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> Did I catch FR24 is coming to Dish?


It is already there for international subscribers, but it was uplinked June 29th to the regular satellites:



> *Changes seen 6/29/16 at 3:16pm ET (v02)*
> 
> *New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
> 9864 F24EN France 24 (English) added to 119° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
> 9864 F24EN France 24 (English) added to 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 19 Ch 9864


(Available to someone ... in this case, the same test group as the new Viacom channels.)


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Great. Thanks again. Nice to see all of these International news channels on Dish. With the Roku, there are more and more. For those that listened to International Short Wave broadcasts in the 60s, we now have much the same but on TV. I see Saudi Arabia and Turkey both have 24/7 all news channels in English, streaming.India has been on for years. NDTV I watched the other day after the bombing ion Bangladesh.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*9 changes seen 7/6/16 at 2:51am ET (v20)*

*Package Flag Change*
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 129° TP 23 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (14)
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 72.7° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (14)
9450 BBCA (135 HD) BBC America 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (10)
9450 BBCA (135 HD) BBC America 72.7° TP 18 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (10)
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 110° TP 19 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (10)
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 11 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (10)
9537 HMM (187 HD) Hallmark Movies and Mysteries 110° TP 19 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (1)
9537 HMM (187 HD) Hallmark Movies and Mysteries 72.7° TP 11 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (1)

*Other Changes*
736 JUS JUS Punjabi 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)

9877 Channels

*9 changes seen 7/6/16 at 7:46am ET (v23)*

*Package Flag Change*
9525 VICE (121 HD) Viceland 110° TP 22 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:5 Channel Groups Added (11)
9525 VICE (121 HD) Viceland 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:5 Channel Groups Added (11)
9529 SONY (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 129° TP 22 HD Instant Order - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
9529 SONY (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
9588 SUND (126 HD) Sundance 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:5 Channel Groups Added (10)
9588 SUND (126 HD) Sundance 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:5 Channel Groups Added (10)

*Other Changes*
248 RIDE Ride TV 119° TP 17 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
248 RIDE Ride TV 61.5° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
743 JUSCO JUS 24/7 Comedy (Punjabi) 118° TP 30 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)

9877 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*28 changes seen 7/6/16 at 3:21pm ET (v26)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5379 IAD5 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5380 IAD3 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5381 IADM added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5382 EVG4 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5383 EVG3 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5384 EVG2 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5385 EVG1 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5386 NYAD added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5387 WNATI added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5388 IAD13 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5389 IAD4 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5390 MLBN MLB Network added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5391 IAD12 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5392 IAD11 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5393 ATOOL added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5394 WEATT added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5395 ESPN ESPN added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5396 IAD10 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5397 CSA added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5398 PREM Premium Showcase (Interactive) added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
5399 IAD1 added to 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) *No EPG*
6326 WMEU (48 HD) added to 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago IL) Ch 6326
6326 WMEU (48 HD) added to 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago IL) (HD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
8508 WMEU (48) added to 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) (SD Chicago, IL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)

*Channels Moved*
36702 MTDT2 moved from TP 28 to TP 25 at 77° (EPG)

*Uplinks Removed*
739 INFO Gpunjab Newstime (Punjabi) removed from 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden)
6802 UP4SD removed from 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
36852 DNL11 removed from 77° TP 28 (DNL DATA)

*Transponder Changes seen 7/6/16 at 3:20pm ET (v31)*

*Transponders Removed*
77° TP 28 077.0W 12.61766 L SR: 22500 5/6 FEC TURBO DVB-S *DELETED*

9898 Channels


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

james what are all these data ones do you think they are apps just asking thanks


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I disconnected my wing dish 61.5 sometime back. Only one Spanish Rel stations was received on 61.5 that wasn't on the Western Arc. Is the dish worth hooking back up?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/7/16 at 12:21pm ET (v02)*

*Other Changes*
9864 F24EN France 24 (English) 119° TP 19 SD Hidden
9864 F24EN France 24 (English) 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden

9898 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bluegras said:


> james what are all these data ones do you think they are apps just asking thanks


Anying on 61.5 TP 1 or 2 would be for internal testing. The channels would need to move to another transponder before becoming public. That beings said, "ITV" channels are apps.



mwdxer said:


> I disconnected my wing dish 61.5 sometime back. Only one Spanish Rel stations was received on 61.5 that wasn't on the Western Arc. Is the dish worth hooking back up?


Probably not.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*3 changes seen 7/7/16 at 1:51pm ET (v03)*

*Other Changes*
209 MSNBC MSNBC 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - VOD Link Added
209 MSNBC MSNBC 61.5° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - VOD Link Added
209 MSNBC MSNBC 77° TP 11 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - VOD Link Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
209 MSNBC VOD Network Name: *msnb*
209 MSNBC VOD Network Name: *msnb*
209 MSNBC VOD Network Name: *msnb*

9898 Channels


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Any eta on BBCWN launch date.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

The new VIacom music channels are coming for me in the 360s as of this afternoon. I've enjoyed CMT Music today.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

If you see BBC World News, give us a holler. I can't see the new MTV channels, but I am not really going to be watching them anyway.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

Link said:


> The new VIacom music channels are coming for me in the 360s as of this afternoon. I've enjoyed CMT Music today.


I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm not sure why I get them. I switched to the Flex Pack today for $34.99 a month from the Welcome Pack. Looking at the channels I receive and those were on it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Link said:


> The new VIacom music channels are coming for me in the 360s as of this afternoon. I've enjoyed CMT Music today.


Well we found the one subscriber who can get the channels. 

Can you get channel 9854?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

James Long said:


> Well we found the one subscriber who can get the channels.
> 
> Can you get channel 9854?


No I just checked and I don't get that channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Link said:


> No I just checked and I don't get that channel.


Typo ... 9864 F24EN?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

James Long said:


> Typo ... 9864 F24EN?


No don't see that either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Link said:


> No don't see that either.


Interesting. By the normal way of authorizing channels anyone who has the new Viacom channels activated should also be able to see 9864. There may be a new way of authorizing channels being rolled out (and somehow with you changing your package today your receiver got authorized in the new way).

That is my speculation for the night.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

James Long said:


> Interesting. By the normal way of authorizing channels anyone who has the new Viacom channels activated should also be able to see 9864. There may be a new way of authorizing channels being rolled out (and somehow with you changing your package today your receiver got authorized in the new way).
> 
> That is my speculation for the night.


I still don't understand it myself lol... I was hoping to see TV Land in HD as well, but who knows if that will happen.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

No new channels noted here in NW Oregon either or my friend in SW Washington. I even did an update on the guide and nothing new on channels. Maybe on Friday morning? I figured it may be getting out a bit late this week because of the 4th.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Link said:


> I still don't understand it myself lol... I was hoping to see TV Land in HD as well, but who knows if that will happen.


Not uplinked in HD by DISH ... so that one will have to wait.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

A friend added the new Flex Pack this morning and he gets the new Viacom music channels now too. Surely they wouldn't be a part of this new Flex pack only would they? I'd expect them to be in Top 250 at least especially for the price subscribers pay for that package.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefully DISH will catch up and make them available to all the customers that should have them.
(Whomever that will be.)


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, no sign of any of them this morning (Friday), so I wonder if we will be waiting until next week?


----------



## medziatkowicz31 (Dec 16, 2012)

any news on the new channels? I still don't have them here and I have the at250 plust sports package, all movie channels, heartland package.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*12 changes seen 7/8/16 at 8:51pm ET (v13)*

*Other Changes*
362 BETG BET Gospel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden
362 BETG BET Gospel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden
363 BETS BET Soul 110° TP 10 SD Hidden
363 BETS BET Soul 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden
364 CMTMU CMT Music 119° TP 19 SD Hidden
364 CMTMU CMT Music 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden
365 BETJM BET Jams 119° TP 6 SD Hidden
365 BETJM BET Jams 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden
366 MTVU MTV U 119° TP 17 SD Hidden
366 MTVU MTV U 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden
368 MTVHT MTV Hits 119° TP 14 SD Hidden
368 MTVHT MTV Hits 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden

9898 Channels

"Other Changes"?

In this case, internal changes to the "x8C" descriptor. The "x8C" descriptor was introduced 6/29/2010 at 4:27pm ET and has been applied to 100% of channels since 12/2/2010 at 3:42am ET. I believe the descriptor may replace the old way of authorizing channels. I have been reporting changes in x8C as "Channel Groups":

x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (14)
x8C: Channel Group Removed (10)

In these examples the channel on the first line had two "groups" added for a total of 14, the channel on the second line had one "group" removed leaving 10 groups. The groups themselves are not unique ... for example group "8038" is not every channel in AT120.

I have been reporting changes in the number of x8C groups but not the changes in content. For example, DISH changing a group from 804E to 8038 would be detected (and reported as "Other Changes") but I have not adjusted my program to report "x8C Group Change". It looks like I have another field to track.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James Long said:


> In these examples the channel on the first line had two "groups" added for a total of 14, the channel on the second line had one "group" removed leaving 10 groups. The groups themselves are not unique ... for example group "8038" is not every channel in AT120.
> 
> I have been reporting changes in the number of x8C groups but not the changes in content. For example, DISH changing a group from 804E to 8038 would be detected (and reported as "Other Changes") but I have not adjusted my program to report "x8C Group Change". It looks like I have another field to track.


James - so at any given time, does each channel only have one x8C group with it, but your program tracking knows it is multiple groups? Let's use ESPN as an example. On 6/21 at 2:51, it says that two groups were added for a total of 16 groups. What do you see behind the scenes? Is it 16 different 4 digit codes, or is it a single 4 digit code that the program you use counts the number of times a channel appears and knows how many groups it is in based off of the code?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> James - so at any given time, does each channel only have one x8C group with it, but your program tracking knows it is multiple groups? Let's use ESPN as an example. On 6/21 at 2:51, it says that two groups were added for a total of 16 groups. What do you see behind the scenes? Is it 16 different 4 digit codes, or is it a single 4 digit code that the program you use counts the number of times a channel appears and knows how many groups it is in based off of the code?


There is one x8C descriptor per channel. Part of that descriptor are 16 bit codes (there is also a field in the descriptor telling how many 16 bit codes to expect). The number of codes vary from channel to channel. For example The Weather Channel has 26 codes in its x8C descriptor. WeatherNation has 5 codes. There is not one code that appears on all AT120 channels but I believe the codes are broken out into packages. (There are also fields in the descriptor that relate to whether the channel is in free preview mode or regionally restricted.)

With the other descriptors providing enough information to create an Uplink Activity report I have not been paying close attention to x8C ... but it appears that it is now becoming useful.

All of this is done by observation of the descriptors received via satellite. No one has told me what the x8C descriptor does or should do. But relating the descriptors to what one sees on a receiver is something that observers have been doing for decades. I offer my best guess.


----------



## medziatkowicz31 (Dec 16, 2012)

someone posted on another site that you HAVE TO HAVE the FLEX package to get the new channels. Makes no sense because you'd figure they'd want more people subscribing to at250 in order to get the new channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd like to know if Link was still getting the channels after the change last night.

I believe subscribers who are getting the channels are getting them in error.


----------



## medziatkowicz31 (Dec 16, 2012)

from a post on another site:

"


I tried the Flex pack. The MTV Suite channels showed up instantly on my Hopper 3 and 211K when I was authorized. Then, later on after I figured out that MTV (I had mistakenly not paid attention that it was MTV 2 included) wasn't in that package, and that it lacked most all of the public interest channels which I watch some programs on, I swapped back to AT250. Anyway, once I swapped back to AT250, the MTV Suite channels were gone, like they had never been there. They were there though. Here are pics:


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

James Long said:


> I'd like to know if Link was still getting the channels after the change last night.
> 
> I believe subscribers who are getting the channels are getting them in error.


Yes I am still getting them. I have been watching CMT Music and MTV Hits. I really enjoy having them.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James Long said:


> There is one x8C descriptor per channel. Part of that descriptor are 16 bit codes (there is also a field in the descriptor telling how many 16 bit codes to expect). The number of codes vary from channel to channel. For example The Weather Channel has 26 codes in its x8C descriptor. WeatherNation has 5 codes. There is not one code that appears on all AT120 channels but I believe the codes are broken out into packages. (There are also fields in the descriptor that relate to whether the channel is in free preview mode or regionally restricted.)


It would be incredible if there was a way to break down the information so that the uplink report would say "Removed from Top 250 and Above", "Added to Top 200 and Above" or something like that under the tier changes. But since there is not a single code for each tier, that would be rather difficult to do. I guess this is the programmer side of the me that becomes interested in this stuff.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Any word on BBCWN? I check for 281 every morning. Nothing yet. I have 250 package too.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

xmguy said:


> Any word on BBCWN? I check for 281 every morning. Nothing yet. I have 250 package too.


Check back here for the uplink report this coming Wednesday. That may be when we finally see the Viacom networks, Qubo and BBCWN go live.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... watch this thread for anything seen in the Uplink Activity.

If you can't wait for me to proofread or post follow on my website:
http://uplink.jameslong.name/updates/
(An RSS feed is available.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/11/16 at 4:27pm ET (v01)*

*Channels Renamed*
5180 LOCAL renamed WLAJ LANSING, MI (ABC) (53 HD Local) (61.5° 21s54 (Detroit MI) HD Lansing, MI market Hidden)
7510 LOCAL renamed WLAJ LANSING, MI (ABC) (53 Local) (110° 20s13 (South Michigan) SD Lansing, MI market Hidden)

9898 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/12/16 at 12:11pm ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
848 CBBIS CBeebies 110° TP 9 SD - VOD Link Added
848 CBBIS CBeebies 61.5° TP 3 SD MPEG4 - VOD Link Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
848 CBBIS VOD Network Name: *cbbi*
848 CBBIS VOD Network Name: *cbbi*

9898 Channels


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

James Long said:


> Not uplinked in HD by DISH ... so that one will have to wait.


I don't understand if Dish has the ok to transmit the HD channels..........why don't they do it................TVLand, Disney channels, etc.
If they are in the contract & they are paying for them..........what is the hold up


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are still transponder space considerations. And I cannot be sure if their contracts include the HD feeds. Some channels have used HD as a way to extract extra money from the carriers.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

James Long said:


> There are still transponder space considerations. And I cannot be sure if their contracts include the HD feeds. Some channels have used HD as a way to extract extra money from the carriers.


Not to attempt to change the topic, but regarding the transponder space considerations, do you think (based on your opinion) that they have space to add any 4K content other than the currently limited 4K VOD that they have available on the Hopper 3? Once E18 becomes active, will they be able to reposition any of the other birds at 61.5W to 110W to provide any more transponder space at the WA? I know they have a limited number of slots on the WA and of course the SD is still MPEG2.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I was hoping that today (Wed) we would get the new channels, but nothing as yet here.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

bobvick1983 said:


> Not to attempt to change the topic, but regarding the transponder space considerations, do you think (based on your opinion) that they have space to add any 4K content other than the currently limited 4K VOD that they have available on the Hopper 3? Once E18 becomes active, will they be able to reposition any of the other birds at 61.5W to 110W to provide any more transponder space at the WA? I know they have a limited number of slots on the WA and of course the SD is still MPEG2.


imo, if Dish does not show some movement toward 4K in the near future & DirectTV does, I think Dish will lose customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Regarding movement to 4K... Unless there is movement from channels to provide 4K, there isn't much Dish can do. Whether they are ready for it or not, if there aren't channels creating and broadcasting 4K content, there's no way for DirecTV to be "ahead" of Dish in this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*159 changes seen 7/13/16 at 3:17pm ET (v14)*

*Channels Now Available*
9346 KTVQ2 (7 Local) BILLINGS, MT (CBS) 110° 4s36 (Central Montana) SD Billings, MT market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5229 KYLE (28 HD Local) 129° 5s41 (NE Texas) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5229 KYLE (28 HD Local) 61.5° 18s66 (Dallas TX) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8997 KYLE (28 Local) 119° 5sB10 (Houston) SD Waco, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5669 KHON2 (3 HD) HONOLULU, HI (CW) added to 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5267 KVUI (32 HD) added to 129° 7s12 (NE Idaho) (HD Idaho Falls, ID market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
15933 WALA MOBILE, AL (FOX) added to 61.5° 18s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15934 KTVK PHOENIX, AZ (CW) added to 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15935 KPHO PHOENIX, AZ (CBS) added to 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15936 WFSB HARTFORD, CT (CBS) added to 61.5° 29s28 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15937 WGCL ATLANTA, GA (CBS) added to 61.5° 19s59 (N Georgia) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15938 WGGB SPRINGFIELD, MA (ABC) added to 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15939 WGGB2 SPRINGFIELD, MA (FOX) added to 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
15940 WNEM BAY CITY, MI (CBS) added to 61.5° 25s6 (Lower Michigan) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15941 KCTV KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) added to 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15942 KSMO KANSAS CITY, MO (MYTV) added to 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15943 KMOV ST. LOUIS, MO (CBS) added to 110° 29s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15944 WHNS GREENVILLE, SC (FOX) added to 61.5° 18s56 (South Carolina) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15946 KPTV PORTLAND, OR (FOX) added to 110° 27s44 (Oregon) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15947 WSMV NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) added to 61.5° 22s9 (Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15948 KPDX VANCOUVER, WA (MYTV) added to 110° 27s44 (Oregon) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15949 WSHM SPRINGFIELD, MA (CBS) added to 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)

*Channels Moved*
218 ZLVNG Z Living moved from 110° TP 2 to 129° TP 22 (HD Hidden) Hidden Flag Added Regional Restriction Added x8C Removed
218 ZLVNG Z Living moved from 61.5° TP 6 to 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden) Hidden Flag Added Regional Restriction Added x8C Removed

*Channels Renamed*
522 CINE renamed MOVIE DISH Cinema (110° TP 7 HD)
522 CINE renamed MOVIE DISH Cinema (72.7° TP 16 HD)
6315 WFTY SMITHTOWN, NY (TELEFUTURA) renamed WFUT (67 HD) (61.5° 24s2 (New York) HD New York, NY market Hidden)
8110 WFTY SMITHTOWN, NY (TELEFUTURA) renamed WFUT (67) (110° 20s4 (West Massachusetts) SD New York, NY market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
891 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
891 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
892 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
892 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
893 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
893 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
894 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
894 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
895 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
895 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
896 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
896 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
897 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
897 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
898 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
898 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
899 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
899 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
900 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
900 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
901 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
901 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
902 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
902 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
903 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
903 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
904 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
904 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
905 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
905 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
906 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
906 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
907 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
907 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
908 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
908 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
909 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
909 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
910 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
910 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
911 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
911 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
912 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
912 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
913 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
913 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
914 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
914 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5101 MLB (900 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5101 MLB (900 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 30 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5102 MLB (901 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5102 MLB (901 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5103 MLB (902 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5103 MLB (902 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5104 MLB (903 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5104 MLB (903 HD) MLB Extra Innings 61.5° TP 5 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5105 MLB (904 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5105 MLB (904 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5106 MLB (905 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5106 MLB (905 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5107 MLB (906 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5107 MLB (906 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 24 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5108 MLB (907 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5108 MLB (907 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5109 MLB (908 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 19 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5109 MLB (908 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 23 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5110 MLB (909 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5110 MLB (909 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5111 MLB (910 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 28 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5111 MLB (910 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5112 MLB (911 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5112 MLB (911 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5113 MLB (912 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 28 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5113 MLB (912 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5114 MLB (913 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5114 MLB (913 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5115 MLB (914 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5115 MLB (914 HD) MLB Extra Innings 61.5° TP 5 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5882 MLB (891 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5882 MLB (891 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5883 MLB (892 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5883 MLB (892 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5884 MLB (893 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5884 MLB (893 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5885 MLB (894 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5885 MLB (894 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5886 MLB (895 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5886 MLB (895 HD) MLB Extra Innings 61.5° TP 5 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5887 MLB (896 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5887 MLB (896 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 28 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5888 MLB (897 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5888 MLB (897 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5889 MLB (898 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5889 MLB (898 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5890 MLB (899 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5890 MLB (899 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)

*Other Changes*
8301 WGCL (46 Local) ATLANTA, GA (CBS) 110° 20s6 (West Carolinas) SD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (46-01)
6447 KPHO (5 HD Local) PHOENIX, AZ (CBS) 110° 18s35 (Central Arizona) HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
8321 KPHO (5 Local) PHOENIX, AZ (CBS) 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) SD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
8327 KTVK (3 Local) PHOENIX, AZ (CW) 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) SD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
6342 WSMV (4 HD Local) NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) 129° 14s38 (SW Tennessee) HD Nashville, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (4-01)
6342 WSMV (4 HD Local) NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) 61.5° 22s9 (Tennessee) HD Nashville, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (4-01)
8552 WSMV (4 Local) NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) 110° 23s10 (SC Kentucky) SD Nashville, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (4-01)
6378 KCTV (5 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) 129° 4s29 (East Kansas) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
6378 KCTV (5 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
6382 KSMO (62 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (MYTV) 129° 4s29 (East Kansas) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (62-01)
6382 KSMO (62 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (MYTV) 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (62-01)
8431 KCTV (5 Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) 110° 18s24 (South Iowa) SD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
8434 KSMO (62 Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (MYTV) 110° 18s24 (South Iowa) SD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (62-01)
6423 KPTV (12 HD Local) PORTLAND, OR (FOX) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
6425 KPDX (49 HD Local) VANCOUVER, WA (MYTV) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (49-01)
8675 KPDX (49 Local) VANCOUVER, WA (MYTV) 110° 27s44 (Oregon) SD Portland, OR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (49-01)
8673 KPTV (12 Local) PORTLAND, OR (FOX) 110° 27s44 (Oregon) SD Portland, OR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
6454 KMOV (4 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (CBS) 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (4-01)
8591 KMOV (4 Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (CBS) 110° 29s19 (Central Illinois) SD St Louis, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (4-01)
5193 WHNS (21 HD Local) GREENVILLE, SC (FOX) 61.5° 18s56 (South Carolina) HD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (21-01)
8183 WHNS (21 Local) GREENVILLE, SC (FOX) 119° 1sA17 (Greenville) SD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (21-01)
5275 WSHM (3 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (CBS) 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
5276 WGGB (40 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (ABC) 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (40-01)
5277 WGGB2 (6 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (FOX) 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (6-02)
6366 WGCL (46 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA (CBS) 129° 4s43 (NW Georgia) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (46-01)
6366 WGCL (46 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA (CBS) 61.5° 19s59 (N Georgia) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (46-01)
5163 WALA (10 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (FOX) 129° 3s50 (SE Louisiana) HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
5163 WALA (10 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (FOX) 61.5° 18s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
7353 WALA (10 Local) MOBILE, AL (FOX) 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
5181 WFSB (3 HD Local) HARTFORD, CT (CBS) 61.5° 29s28 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
7381 WFSB (3 Local) HARTFORD, CT (CBS) 119° 4sB17 (New York) SD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
5161 WNEM (5 HD Local) BAY CITY, MI (CBS) 61.5° 25s6 (Lower Michigan) HD Flint, MI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
7531 WNEM (5 Local) BAY CITY, MI (CBS) 110° 20s13 (South Michigan) SD Flint, MI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)

*Uplinks Removed*
9464 ZLVNG (218 HD) Z Living removed from 129° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
9464 ZLVNG (218 HD) Z Living removed from 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden)

9914 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bobvick1983 said:


> Once E18 becomes active, will they be able to reposition any of the other birds at 61.5W to 110W to provide any more transponder space at the WA?


The current satellites can transmit on all of the licensed transponders. Moving other satellites over to WA doesn't help with national channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> 15933 WALA MOBILE, AL (FOX) added to 61.5° 18s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
> 15934 KTVK PHOENIX, AZ (CW) added to 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
> 15935 KPHO PHOENIX, AZ (CBS) added to 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
> 15936 WFSB HARTFORD, CT (CBS) added to 61.5° 29s28 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
> ...


More EPGs for OTA channels in a dispute ...


----------



## Food Lion Man (Dec 14, 2007)

What happened to the Viacom, Qubo, and BBC World News channels? Shouldn't they have gone 'live' by now?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Food Lion Man said:


> What happened to the Viacom, Qubo, and BBC World News channels? Shouldn't they have gone 'live' by now?


I noticed Qubo was listed in my On Demand channels now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*44 changes seen 7/14/16 at 12:06am ET (v18)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5081 LOCAL (47) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Atlanta, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5081 LOCAL (47) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Atlanta, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5081
5082 LOCAL (6) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Flint, MI market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5082 LOCAL (6) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Flint, MI market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5082
5083 LOCAL (22) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5083 LOCAL (22) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5083
5084 LOCAL (4) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5084 LOCAL (4) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5084
5085 LOCAL (6) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Kansas City, MO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5085 LOCAL (6) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Kansas City, MO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5085
5086 LOCAL (11) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5086 LOCAL (11) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5086
5087 LOCAL (3) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Nashville, TN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5087 LOCAL (3) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Nashville, TN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5087
5088 LOCAL (4) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5088 LOCAL (4) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Phoenix, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5088
5089 LOCAL (13) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Portland, OR market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5089 LOCAL (13) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Portland, OR market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5089
5090 LOCAL (4) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Springfield, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5090 LOCAL (4) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Springfield, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5090
5091 LOCAL (6) added to 119° TP 16 (SD St Louis, MO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5091 LOCAL (6) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 St Louis, MO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5091

*Uplinks Removed*
5081 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5081 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5082 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5082 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5083 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5083 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5084 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5084 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5085 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5085 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5086 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5086 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5087 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5087 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5088 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5088 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5089 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5089 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5090 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5090 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5091 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5091 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

9914 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*10 changes seen 7/14/16 at 3:01am ET (v19)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5256 WCBDD (50 HD Local) CHARLESTON, SC (NBC) added to 129° 9s44 (SE South Carolina) (HD Charleston, SC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5256 WCBDD (50 HD Local) CHARLESTON, SC (NBC) added to 61.5° 27s33 (SC/GA) (HD Charleston, SC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5177 WNCTD (10 HD Local) GREENVILLE, NC (CW) added to 61.5° 24s5 (North Carolina) (HD Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5196 WCWW (25 HD Local) SOUTH BEND, IN (CW) added to 61.5° 30s55 (Chicago IL) (HD South Bend, IN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5197 WMYS (69 HD Local) SOUTH BEND, IN (MYTV) added to 61.5° 30s55 (Chicago IL) (HD South Bend, IN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*Other Changes*
7892 WCBDD (50) CHARLESTON, SC (NBC) 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) SD Charleston, SC market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 50 Local)

*Uplinks Removed*
7892 WCBDD (50 Local) CHARLESTON, SC (NBC) removed from 61.5° 27s33 (SC/GA) (SD MPEG4 Charleston, SC market Hidden)
7735 WNCTD (10 Local) GREENVILLE, NC (CW) removed from 61.5° 32s5 (North Carolina) (SD MPEG4 Greenville/New Bern, NC market Hidden)
7094 WCWW (25 Local) SOUTH BEND, IN (CW) removed from 61.5° 30s55 (Chicago IL) (SD MPEG4 South Bend, IN market Hidden)
7099 WMYS (69 Local) SOUTH BEND, IN (MYTV) removed from 61.5° 30s55 (Chicago IL) (SD MPEG4 South Bend, IN market Hidden)

9915 Channels

*1 change seen 7/14/16 at 4:36am ET (v21)*

*Other Changes*
7892 WCBDD (50 Local) CHARLESTON, SC (NBC) 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) SD Charleston, SC market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 50)

9915 Channels


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Regarding movement to 4K... Unless there is movement from channels to provide 4K, there isn't much Dish can do. Whether they are ready for it or not, if there aren't channels creating and broadcasting 4K content, there's no way for DirecTV to be "ahead" of Dish in this.


understand that there has to be programming available......but DIrect is already broadcasting some sporting events in 4K. They had one of the major golf tournaments & last Saturday's UFC pay per view in 4K........while Dish has done nothing similar. Seems since their flagship product - Hopper 3 is 4K......that they would do something to justify people's choice to move the H3


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*26 changes seen 7/14/16 at 7:46am ET (v22)*

*Package Flag Change*
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 23 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 11 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 30 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 19 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 19 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 18 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 30 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9473 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 129° TP 31 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (12)
9473 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:3 Channel Groups Added (12)
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 31 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 30 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (10)

9915 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bnewt said:


> Seems since their flagship product - Hopper 3 is 4K......that they would do something to justify people's choice to move the H3


"Conflict free" recording on 16 tuners. The top 16 reasons to get a H3.
Playing 4K content without a client is a plus.
"Sports Bar" mode (four HD channels on a 4K screen) is a plus.
The H3 does not need linear 4K channels to be a success.

4K is ok ... but DISH can provide that via VOD. DISH did not add 1080p channels or 3D channels - both formats are available via VOD. I do not expect DISH to add a 4K channel just for bragging rights. If they add a 4K channel it will be a real channel such as ESPN 4K. DISH didn't carry ESPN 3D but there was a carriage dispute ongoing when ESPN 3D existed so perhaps ESPN 4K will be carried. Perhaps not.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/14/16 at 1:26pm ET (v25)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
15945 KVVU HENDERSON, NV (FOX) added to 110° 12s38 (Nevada) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)

*Other Changes*
9033 KVVU (5 Local) HENDERSON, NV (FOX) 110° 12s38 (Nevada) SD Las Vegas, NV market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)

9916 Channels


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

James Long said:


> More EPGs for OTA channels in a dispute ...


How can they block my use of WSMV on OTA? The dispute is for satellite carriage, not Over The Air Antenna.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

DISH usually does not provide EPG fro OTA, when the channels if taken down.

For the Tribune dispute, they chose to provide the EPG for the pulled channels; this was an unusual move. It was also unusual that they will provide anyone, who asks for one, a free indoor OTA antenna. And, now they are even providing credits, fro those who ask.

You may want to rescan to make sure you can get the station OTA. On, at least a Hopper with Sling, it will show up in yellow below the main channel, with a designation like 20-1, below the DISH carries channel "20".



xmguy said:


> How can they block my use of WSMV on OTA? The dispute is for satellite carriage, not Over The Air Antenna.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

My OTA KPTV guide on the Dish receiver is back, so has the dispute been resolved with Meredith?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> My OTA KPTV guide on the Dish receiver is back, so has the dispute been resolved with Meredith?


No ... the EPG for the OTA channel is being transmitted separately.

BTW: Even when DISH doesn't provide an EPG for an OTA channel they do not block OTA reception. Prior to the Tribune dispute standard practice was to allow subscribers to view and record OTA but not provide guide information. With the Tribune dispute DISH started to provide EPG.

It is interesting to note that DISH buys their guide information from "Gracenote" ... formerly known as Tribune Media Services and still a subsidiary of Tribune.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks. I wonder why the EPG disappeared for a time for KPTV 12?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*44 changes seen 7/15/16 at 9:07pm ET (v04)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5081 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5081 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5081
5082 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5082 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5082
5083 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5083 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5083
5084 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5084 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5084
5085 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5085 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5085
5086 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5086 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5086
5087 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5087 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5087
5088 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5088 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5088
5089 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5089 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5089
5090 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5090 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5090
5091 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5091 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5091

*Uplinks Removed*
5081 LOCAL (47) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Atlanta, GA market Hidden)
5081 LOCAL (47) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Atlanta, GA market Hidden)
5082 LOCAL (6) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Flint, MI market Hidden)
5082 LOCAL (6) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Flint, MI market Hidden)
5083 LOCAL (22) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden)
5083 LOCAL (22) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden)
5084 LOCAL (4) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
5084 LOCAL (4) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden)
5085 LOCAL (6) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Kansas City, MO market Hidden)
5085 LOCAL (6) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Kansas City, MO market Hidden)
5086 LOCAL (11) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
5086 LOCAL (11) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)
5087 LOCAL (3) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Nashville, TN market Hidden)
5087 LOCAL (3) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Nashville, TN market Hidden)
5088 LOCAL (4) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden)
5088 LOCAL (4) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Phoenix, AZ market Hidden)
5089 LOCAL (13) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Portland, OR market Hidden)
5089 LOCAL (13) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Portland, OR market Hidden)
5090 LOCAL (4) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Springfield, MA market Hidden)
5090 LOCAL (4) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Springfield, MA market Hidden)
5091 LOCAL (6) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD St Louis, MO market Hidden)
5091 LOCAL (6) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 St Louis, MO market Hidden)

9916 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/16/16 at 1:41pm ET (v10)*

*Channels Moved*
5151 WIBW (5 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (CBS) SV* moved from 6s29 (East Kansas) to 8s29 (East Kansas) at 129° (HD St Joseph, MO market Hidden) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6751 WIBW (5 Local) TOPEKA, KS (CBS) SV* moved from 31s24 (South Iowa) to 18s24 (South Iowa) at 110° (SD St Joseph, MO market Hidden)

*Local Channel Info Added*
5151 WIBW Market Flag: *0FB5 00 B5* Network Name: *cbs* VOD Network Name: *cbs*
6751 WIBW VOD Network Name: *cbs*

9916 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/18/16 at 12:51pm ET (v25)*

*Channels Renamed*
5151 WIBW TOPEKA, KS (CBS) SV* renamed KCTV KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) SV* (5 HD Local) (129° 8s29 (East Kansas) HD St Joseph, MO market Hidden)
6751 WIBW TOPEKA, KS (CBS) SV* renamed KCTV KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) SV* (5 Local) (110° 18s24 (South Iowa) SD St Joseph, MO market Hidden)

*Local Channel Info Added*
5151 KCTV Market Flag: *0FB5 00 B5* Network Name: *cbs* VOD Network Name: *cbs*
6751 KCTV VOD Network Name: *cbs*

9916 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 changes seen 7/18/16 at 8:56pm ET (v28)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5081 LOCAL (8) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Boston, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5081 LOCAL (8) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5081
5082 LOCAL (9) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Miami, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5082 LOCAL (9) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Miami, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5082

*Uplinks Removed*
5081 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5081 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5082 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden)
5082 DISH DISH Info Channel removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

9916 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 7/19/16 at 7:46am ET (v00)*

*Package Flag Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 19 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 19 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 30 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 31 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 23 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 11 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 30 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 18 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 18 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 30 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Removed (4)

9916 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*3 changes seen 7/20/16 at 2:51am ET (v06)*

*Package Flag Change*
9529 SONY (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 129° TP 22 HD Instant Order - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
9529 SONY (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)

*Other Changes*
743 JUSCO JUS 24/7 Comedy (Punjabi) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)

9916 Channels

_[ERRORS REMOVED]_

*1 change seen 7/20/16 at 7:46am ET (v09)*

*Other Changes*
742 9XTAS 9X Tashan (Punjabi) 118° TP 14 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)

9916 Channels


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James Long said:


> *25 changes seen 7/20/16 at 2:51am ET (v06)*
> 
> *Package Flag Change*
> 9529 SONY (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 129° TP 22 HD Instant Order - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
> ...


James - where did the second half of that uplink come from for other changes? The uplink on your website at that exact time says only 3 changes occurred, yet you have a lot more: http://uplink.jameslong.name/updates/2016/07/72016-at-251am-et-v06-3-changes-seen/


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Still no sign of the new channels like BBC World and France 24.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

I doubt the channels are coming today, but we haven't had the afternoon uplink yet.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Does Dish only add channels on Wednesday?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*177 changes seen 7/20/16 at 3:31pm ET (v12)*

*Channels Now Available*
9892 PLSTN TVP (Polish) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6326 WMEU (48 HD Local) 119° 5sA11 (Lansing) HD Chicago, IL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6326 WMEU (48 HD Local) 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago IL) HD Chicago, IL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8508 WMEU (48 Local) 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) SD Chicago, IL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4022 XTS01 added to 119° TP 21 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
4023 XTS02 added to 119° TP 21 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
4024 XTS03 added to 119° TP 21 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
4025 XTS04 added to 119° TP 21 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
4026 XTS05 added to 119° TP 21 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
4027 XTS06 added to 119° TP 21 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
9909 RIO4K added to 119° TP 15 (4K *TEST* Hidden) DRM
9909 RIO4K added to 61.5° TP 1 (4K *TEST* Hidden) DRM
9994 OLMPS added to 110° TP 6 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9994 OLMPS added to 72.7° TP 16 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9995 OLMPB added to 110° TP 6 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9995 OLMPB added to 72.7° TP 30 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Other Changes*
8301 WGCL (46 Local) ATLANTA, GA (CBS) 110° 20s6 (West Carolinas) SD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (46-01)
6447 KPHO (5 HD Local) PHOENIX, AZ (CBS) 110° 18s35 (Central Arizona) HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)
8321 KPHO (5 Local) PHOENIX, AZ (CBS) 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) SD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)
8327 KTVK (3 Local) PHOENIX, AZ (CW) 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) SD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (3-01)
6342 WSMV (4 HD Local) NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) 129° 14s38 (SW Tennessee) HD Nashville, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (4-01)
6342 WSMV (4 HD Local) NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) 61.5° 22s9 (Tennessee) HD Nashville, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (4-01)
8552 WSMV (4 Local) NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) 110° 23s10 (SC Kentucky) SD Nashville, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (4-01)
6378 KCTV (5 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) 129° 4s29 (East Kansas) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)
6378 KCTV (5 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)
6382 KSMO (62 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (MYTV) 129° 4s29 (East Kansas) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (62-01)
6382 KSMO (62 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (MYTV) 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (62-01)
8431 KCTV (5 Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) 110° 18s24 (South Iowa) SD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)
8434 KSMO (62 Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (MYTV) 110° 18s24 (South Iowa) SD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (62-01)
6423 KPTV (12 HD Local) PORTLAND, OR (FOX) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (12-01)
6425 KPDX (49 HD Local) VANCOUVER, WA (MYTV) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (49-01)
8675 KPDX (49 Local) VANCOUVER, WA (MYTV) 110° 27s44 (Oregon) SD Portland, OR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (49-01)
8673 KPTV (12 Local) PORTLAND, OR (FOX) 110° 27s44 (Oregon) SD Portland, OR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (12-01)
6454 KMOV (4 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (CBS) 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (4-01)
8591 KMOV (4 Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (CBS) 110° 29s19 (Central Illinois) SD St Louis, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (4-01)
5193 WHNS (21 HD Local) GREENVILLE, SC (FOX) 61.5° 18s56 (South Carolina) HD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (21-01)
8183 WHNS (21 Local) GREENVILLE, SC (FOX) 119° 1sA17 (Greenville) SD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (21-01)
5275 WSHM (3 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (CBS) 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (3-01)
5276 WGGB (40 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (ABC) 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (40-01)
5277 WGGB2 (6 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (FOX) 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (6-02)
6366 WGCL (46 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA (CBS) 129° 4s43 (NW Georgia) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (46-01)
6366 WGCL (46 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA (CBS) 61.5° 19s59 (N Georgia) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (46-01)
5253 KVVU (5 HD Local) HENDERSON, NV (FOX) 129° 14s27 (SE Nevada) HD Las Vegas, NV market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)
9033 KVVU (5 Local) HENDERSON, NV (FOX) 110° 12s38 (Nevada) SD Las Vegas, NV market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)
5163 WALA (10 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (FOX) 129° 3s50 (SE Louisiana) HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (10-01)
5163 WALA (10 HD Local) MOBILE, AL (FOX) 61.5° 18s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (10-01)
7353 WALA (10 Local) MOBILE, AL (FOX) 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (10-01)
5181 WFSB (3 HD Local) HARTFORD, CT (CBS) 61.5° 29s28 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (3-01)
7381 WFSB (3 Local) HARTFORD, CT (CBS) 119° 4sB17 (New York) SD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (3-01)
5161 WNEM (5 HD Local) BAY CITY, MI (CBS) 61.5° 25s6 (Lower Michigan) HD Flint, MI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)
7531 WNEM (5 Local) BAY CITY, MI (CBS) 110° 20s13 (South Michigan) SD Flint, MI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (5-01)

*New LName/Text*
14044 KUSD1 LName: *KUSDDT*
14049 KUSD2 LName: *KUSDDT2*
14054 KMOS3 LName: *KMOSDT3*
14062 WENH3 LName: *WENHDT3*
14073 WPXT2 LName: *WPXTDT2*
14074 KBTV2 LName: *KBTVDT2*
14087 WDBD2 LName: *WDBDDT2*
14107 KLRU4 LName: *KLRUDT4*
14114 KVUE3 LName: *KVUEDT3*
14135 KAKW2 LName: *KAKWDT2*
14204 WCIU5 LName: *WCIUDT5*
14209 WMUR2 LName: *WMURDT2*
14222 KUSD3 LName: *KUSDDT3*
14229 KSTC3 LName: *KSTCDT3*
14230 KSTC2 LName: *KSTCDT2*
14233 KLRU3 LName: *KLRUDT3*
14275 WTIC2 LName: *WTICDT2*
14302 WPXR2 LName: *WPXRDT2*
14304 WPXR3 LName: *WPXRDT3*
14306 KOFY2 LName: *KOFYDT2*
14323 KICU3 LName: *KICUDT3*
14327 KUIL1 LName: *KUILLD*
14328 KUIL2 LName: *KUILLD4*
14329 KKPX2 LName: *KKPXDT2*
14345 KCSD3 LName: *KCSDDT3*
14381 KKPX3 LName: *KKPXDT3*
14386 WXIN2 LName: *WXINDT2*
14405 KGMC6 LName: *KGMCDT6*
14478 KNPN2 LName: *KNPNLD2*
14479 KNPN3 LName: *KNPNLD3*
14480 KNPN4 LName: *KNPNLD4*
14862 KMTV2 LName: *KMTVDT2*
14951 WCBB3 LName: *WCBBDT3*
15312 WSLS3 LName: *WSLSDT3*
15358 WGN93 LName: *WGNDT3*
15402 KTLA3 LName: *KTLADT3*

*LName/Text Change*
14014 KOCE1 (119° 1sB03 (Las Vegas)) LName: *KOCEDT2* (was KOCEDT)
14018 KQED4 (110° TP 8) LName: *KQEHDT5* (was KTEHDT5)
14019 KQED5 (110° TP 8) LName: *KQEHDT4* (was KTEHDT4)
14055 KAWB3 (110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota)) LName: *KAWEDT3* (was KAWBDT3)
14056 KAWB4 (110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota)) LName: *KAWEDT4* (was KAWBDT4)
14057 KAWB6 (110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota)) LName: *KAWEDT6* (was KAWBDT6)
14058 KAWB5 (110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota)) LName: *KAWEDT5* (was KAWBDT5)
14072 WFME2 (119° 3sB16 (Philadelphia)) LName: *WNYJDT2* (was WFMEDT2)
14085 WMFE2 (119° 5sA20 (Tampa)) LName: *WUCFDT2* (was WMFEDT2)
14089 KMSB2 (119° 4sA05 (Phoenix)) LName: *KMSBDT2* (was KMSB2DT)
14167 WUNK3 (110° 31s5 (East Virginia)) LName: *WUNMDT* (was WUNKDT3)
14168 WUNK5 (110° 31s5 (East Virginia)) LName: *WUNMDT3* (was WUNKDT5)
14170 WUNK2 (110° 31s5 (East Virginia)) LName: *WUNMDT5* (was WUNKDT2)
14200 KOPB2 (110° 27s44 (Oregon)) LName: *KOPBDT2* (was KOPBDT)
14248 WDCQ1 (110° 12s13 (South Michigan)) LName: *WDCQDT* (was WDCQDT2)
14251 WFUM2 (110° 12s13 (South Michigan)) LName: *WCMZDT2* (was WFUMDT2)
14325 WPBY3 (129° 9s31 (West Virginia)) LName: *WVPBDT3* (was WPBYDT3)
14336 WCFN2 (110° 29s2 (East Carolinas)) LName: *WCIXDT2* (was WCFNDT2)
14421 WBNA6 (129° TP 21) LName: *WBNADT3* (was WBNADT6)
14477 WQEC2 (110° 26s19 (Central Illinois)) LName: *WMECDT2* (was WQECDT2)
14537 KDIN2 (110° 20s24 (South Iowa)) LName: *KDINDT2* (was KDINDT)
14574 KLTM2 (110° 27s15 (South Arkansas)) LName: *KLTMDT2* (was KLTMDT5)
14582 WBCC3 (119° 5sA20 (Tampa)) LName: *WEFSDT3* (was WBCCDT3)
14583 WBCC4 (119° 5sA20 (Tampa)) LName: *WEFSDT4* (was WBCCDT4)
14596 KRON2 (110° 31s43 (North California)) LName: *KRONDT* (was KRONDT2)
14598 KLTS2 (110° 27s15 (South Arkansas)) LName: *KLTSDT2* (was KLTSDT5)
14759 KVBC2 (110° 12s38 (Nevada)) LName: *KSNVDT2* (was KVBCDT2)
14764 KOTA2 (110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota)) LName: *KHMEDT2* (was KOTADT2)
14811 WBCC2 (119° 5sA20 (Tampa)) LName: *WEFSDT2* (was WBCCDT2)
14813 WMFE3 (119° 5sA20 (Tampa)) LName: *WUCFDT3* (was WMFEDT3)
14840 KPST1 (119° 5sA01 (Seattle)) LName: *KFFVDT* (was KPSTDT1)
14851 WUVC2 (110° 29s2 (East Carolinas)) LName: *WTNCLD2* (was WUVCDT2)
14892 KVIQ2 (119° 3sB02 (Medford)) LName: *KECALD2* (was KVIQDT2)
14900 KVIQ3 (119° 3sB02 (Medford)) LName: *KECALD* (was KVIQDT3)
14926 WNVT6 (119° 5sB16 (Philadelphia)) LName: *WNVCDT6* (was WNVTDT6)
14941 KLPB2 (110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana)) LName: *KLPBDT2* (was KLPBDT5)
14953 WQEC3 (110° 26s19 (Central Illinois)) LName: *WMECDT3* (was WQECDT3)
14967 KFXO2 (129° 15s10 (Central Oregon)) LName: *KFXOLD2* (was KFXODT2)
14990 WLPB2 (110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana)) LName: *WLPBDT2* (was WLPBDT5)
14995 WTAP3 (129° 6s25 (East Ohio)) LName: *WIYELD2* (was WTAPDT3)
14997 KPST3 (119° 5sA01 (Seattle)) LName: *KFFVDT3* (was KPSTDT3)
15030 WJSU2 (110° 29s11 (West Alabama)) LName: *WGWWDT2* (was WJSUDT2)
15034 KTEH5 (110° 31s43 (North California)) LName: *KQEHDT5* (was KTEHDT5)
15042 WTXX2 (119° 5sB16 (Philadelphia)) LName: *WCCTDT2* (was WTXXDT2)
15081 KESQ3 (110° 31s39 (SC California)) LName: *KESQDT7* (was KESQDT3)
15109 KBMT3 (110° 12s16 (SE Texas)) LName: *KBMTDT3* (was KBMT DT3)
15116 KVEW2 (110° 12s45 (NW Washington)) LName: *KVEWDT2* (was KAPPDT2)
15124 KBMT4 (110° 12s16 (SE Texas)) LName: *KBMTDT4* (was KBMT DT4)
15133 KTEH1 (110° 26s43 (North California)) LName: *KQEHDT3* (was KTEHDT)
15134 KTEH2 (110° 26s43 (North California)) LName: *KQEHDT2* (was KTEHDT2)
15205 WAHU2 (129° 15s39 (North Carolina)) LName: *WAHULD2* (was WAHUDT2)
15241 KITU2 (110° 12s16 (SE Texas)) LName: *KITUDT2* (was KITU DT2)
15242 KESQ4 (110° 31s39 (SC California)) LName: *KESQDT4* (was KESQDT2)
15250 KIRO3 (119° 5sA01 (Seattle)) LName: *KIRODT2* (was KIRODT3)
15251 WFUM3 (110° 12s13 (South Michigan)) LName: *WCMZDT3* (was WFUMDT3)
15258 WVTA1 (110° 18s4 (WMassachusetts)) LName: *WVTADT* (was WVTADT1)
15262 KITU4 (110° 12s16 (SE Texas)) LName: *KITUDT4* (was KITU DT4)
15263 WVER1 (110° 18s4 (WMassachusetts)) LName: *WVERDT* (was WVERDT1)
15267 KITU5 (110° 12s16 (SE Texas)) LName: *KITUDT5* (was KITU DT5)
15268 WVTB1 (110° 18s4 (WMassachusetts)) LName: *WVTBDT* (was WVTBDT1)
15309 WPBY2 (129° 9s31 (West Virginia)) LName: *WVPBDT2* (was WPBYDT2)
15340 KVBC3 (110° 12s38 (Nevada)) LName: *KSNVDT3* (was KVBCDT3)
15400 WCWW2 (119° 1sA11 (Lansing)) LName: *WCWWLP* (was WCWWDT2)
15401 KITU3 (110° 12s16 (SE Texas)) LName: *KITUDT3* (was KITU DT3)

*Uplinks Removed*
132 TCM Turner Classic Movies removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
172 DISE Disney (East) removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
242 TRU Tru TV removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
4083 TST83 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4084 AAC removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4085 AACHD removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4216 ZIXI removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4217 ZIXI1 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4218 A2ZL1 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4219 A2ZL2 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4220 A2ZL3 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4221 A2ZL4 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4222 A2ZL5 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4223 A2ZL6 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4224 A2ZL7 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4225 A2ZL8 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4226 A2ZL9 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4263 TST04 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4265 TST65 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
4523 TRU Tru TV removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4636 DISE Disney (East) removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4704 TCM Turner Classic Movies removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5379 IAD5 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5380 IAD3 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5381 IADM removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5382 EVG4 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5383 EVG3 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5384 EVG2 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5385 EVG1 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5386 NYAD removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5387 WNATI removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5388 IAD13 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5389 IAD4 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5390 MLBN MLB Network removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5391 IAD12 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5392 IAD11 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5393 ATOOL removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5394 WEATT removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5395 ESPN ESPN removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5396 IAD10 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5397 CSA removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5398 PREM Premium Showcase (Interactive) removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5399 IAD1 removed from 61.5° TP 1 (ITV Hidden)
5993 TESTA removed from 119° TP 15 (TST Hidden)
5994 TESTB removed from 119° TP 15 (TST Hidden)
15933 WALA MOBILE, AL (FOX) removed from 61.5° 18s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) (OTA EPG Data)
15934 KTVK PHOENIX, AZ (CW) removed from 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) (OTA EPG Data)
15935 KPHO PHOENIX, AZ (CBS) removed from 110° 20s35 (Central Arizona) (OTA EPG Data)
15936 WFSB HARTFORD, CT (CBS) removed from 61.5° 29s28 (VT/NH/MA/CT/RI) (OTA EPG Data)
15937 WGCL ATLANTA, GA (CBS) removed from 61.5° 19s59 (N Georgia) (OTA EPG Data)
15938 WGGB SPRINGFIELD, MA (ABC) removed from 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) (OTA EPG Data)
15939 WGGB2 SPRINGFIELD, MA (FOX) removed from 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) (OTA EPG Data)
15940 WNEM BAY CITY, MI (CBS) removed from 61.5° 25s6 (Lower Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
15941 KCTV KANSAS CITY, MO (CBS) removed from 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) (OTA EPG Data)
15942 KSMO KANSAS CITY, MO (MYTV) removed from 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) (OTA EPG Data)
15943 KMOV ST. LOUIS, MO (CBS) removed from 110° 29s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data)
15944 WHNS GREENVILLE, SC (FOX) removed from 61.5° 18s56 (South Carolina) (OTA EPG Data)
15945 KVVU HENDERSON, NV (FOX) removed from 110° 12s38 (Nevada) (OTA EPG Data)
15946 KPTV PORTLAND, OR (FOX) removed from 110° 27s44 (Oregon) (OTA EPG Data)
15947 WSMV NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) removed from 61.5° 22s9 (Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data)
15948 KPDX VANCOUVER, WA (MYTV) removed from 110° 27s44 (Oregon) (OTA EPG Data)
15949 WSHM SPRINGFIELD, MA (CBS) removed from 61.5° 18s50 (E New York) (OTA EPG Data)

9866 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> *177 changes seen 7/20/16 at 3:31pm ET (v12)*
> *New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
> 9909 RIO4K added to 119° TP 15 (4K *TEST* Hidden) DRM
> 9909 RIO4K added to 61.5° TP 1 (4K *TEST* Hidden) DRM
> ...


RIO 4K ... sounds promising!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> James - where did the second half of that uplink come from for other changes? The uplink on your website at that exact time says only 3 changes occurred, yet you have a lot more: http://uplink.jameslong.name/updates/2016/07/72016-at-251am-et-v06-3-changes-seen/


The uplink activity may be a little strange. I have been updating the program. When I get a chance I'll look to see which computer got it right.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Too bad they can't add all the (national) sub OTA channels


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm thinking they changed their minds on BBCWN.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

We haven't gotten any of the new channels, not only BBC World. Well, at least I have Sky News & BBC News on my Roku streaming, along with France 24, DWTV, TRT World (Turkey), and others.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

mwdxer said:


> We haven't gotten any of the new channels, not only BBC World. Well, at least I have Sky News & BBC News on my Roku streaming, along with France 24, DWTV, TRT World (Turkey), and others.


Would you be willing to Pm me and tell me how you watch those? I cannot find any working US links. Thanks


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James Long said:


> The uplink activity may be a little strange. I have been updating the program. When I get a chance I'll look to see which computer got it right.


You have multiple computers that do the uplink reports?!


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Check out the Roku Private channels. Do a Google Search.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> You have multiple computers that do the uplink reports?!


Of course. That way the updates are not missed. I intend for the new one to replace the old but the old one still works so it keeps capturing data.

BTW: The report posted here was more accurate. There were changes to the additional channels listed. I still need to work on how to express those changes (DISH is changing how channels are flagged).


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

My question is why don't we have the new Viacom channels in AT250 that are in the Flex Pack and if France 24 is already carried by Dish, why are those taking so long to add? It is one thing about BBC World, being a new channel, but the others?


----------



## Food Lion Man (Dec 14, 2007)

I have the same package. I contacted them yesterday and gave them channel 363 and they said that channel doesn't exist??? Customer Service Reps are NEVER INFORMED!!!


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Food Lion Man said:


> I have the same package. I contacted them yesterday and gave them channel 363 and they said that channel doesn't exist??? Customer Service Reps are NEVER INFORMED!!!


Me too. They said those channels don't exist...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In their system the channels likely do not exist.

Hopefully they will exist soon.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

That seems odd, as aren't these channels already in the Flex pack?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> That seems odd, as aren't these channels already in the Flex pack?


Are the channels in a Flex Pack or are they just visible to Flex pack subscribers?
It is a shame that Flex Pack is not advertised so we could see if delivery is intentional or a glitch.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope we get the new channels come this Wednesday, the last Wednesday of July.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

James Long said:


> Are the channels in a Flex Pack or are they just visible to Flex pack subscribers?It is a shame that Flex Pack is not advertised so we could see if delivery is intentional or a glitch.


The channels are in the Flex Pack. They are listed in the package.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting. I have AT250+movies+Supers and I went to "All" channels on the guide and the new MTV/VH1 channels are not shown at all. even if I did not sub to them. They are not even listed in the guide. Yet, they are in the Flex pack. I guess they just have not rolled out to all of us as yet.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Since it was June 22nd when BBCWN popped up as a Test. So I still wonder if they plan to launch it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/25/16 at 2:47am ET (v12)*

*Package Flag Change*
9466 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports Network 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (9)
9466 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports Network 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (9)

9866 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/26/16 at 4:07pm ET (v25)*

*Other Changes*
9892 PLSTN TVP (Polish) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-10 Added

9866 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/27/16 at 7:43am ET (v30)*

*Other Changes*
750 TV9 TV9 Gujarat 118° TP 2 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)

9866 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*103 changes seen 7/27/16 at 12:22pm ET (v01)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
148 RIO added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG Hidden)
148 RIO added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
891 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
891 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
892 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
892 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
893 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
893 MLB MLB Extra Innings 61.5° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
894 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
894 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
895 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
895 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
896 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
896 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
897 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
897 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
898 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
898 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
899 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
899 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
900 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
900 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
901 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
901 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
902 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
902 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
903 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
903 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
904 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
904 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
905 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
905 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
906 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
906 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
907 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
907 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
908 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
908 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
909 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
909 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
910 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
910 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
911 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
911 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
912 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
912 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
913 MLB MLB Extra Innings 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
913 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
914 MLB MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
914 MLB MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5102 MLB (901 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5102 MLB (901 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 30 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5103 MLB (902 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5103 MLB (902 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5104 MLB (903 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5104 MLB (903 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5105 MLB (904 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5105 MLB (904 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5106 MLB (905 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5106 MLB (905 HD) MLB Extra Innings 61.5° TP 5 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5107 MLB (906 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5107 MLB (906 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5108 MLB (907 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 15 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5108 MLB (907 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 23 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5109 MLB (908 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 19 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5109 MLB (908 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 23 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5110 MLB (909 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5110 MLB (909 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5111 MLB (910 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5111 MLB (910 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5112 MLB (911 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5112 MLB (911 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 28 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5113 MLB (912 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5113 MLB (912 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5114 MLB (913 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5114 MLB (913 HD) MLB Extra Innings 61.5° TP 5 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5115 MLB (914 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5115 MLB (914 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5881 MLB (890 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5881 MLB (890 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5882 MLB (891 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5882 MLB (891 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5883 MLB (892 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 28 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5883 MLB (892 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5884 MLB (893 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 15 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5884 MLB (893 HD) MLB Extra Innings 61.5° TP 5 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5885 MLB (894 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5885 MLB (894 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5886 MLB (895 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5886 MLB (895 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5887 MLB (896 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5887 MLB (896 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5888 MLB (897 HD) MLB Extra Innings 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5888 MLB (897 HD) MLB Extra Innings 61.5° TP 5 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5889 MLB (898 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5889 MLB (898 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5890 MLB (899 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5890 MLB (899 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)

*Other Changes*
4912 BRAVO (129 HD) Bravo 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-06 Added
5521 BRAVO (129 HD) Bravo 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-06 Added
5521 BRAVO (129 HD) Bravo 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-06 Added
9492 BRAVO (129 HD) Bravo 129° TP 31 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-06 Added
9492 BRAVO (129 HD) Bravo 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-06 Added

9868 Channels

*4 changes seen 7/27/16 at 12:31pm ET (v02)*

*Package Flag Change*
5881 MLB (890 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5881 MLB (890 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (9)
5101 MLB (900 HD) MLB Extra Innings 110° TP 14 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)
5101 MLB (900 HD) MLB Extra Innings 72.7° TP 24 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (2)

9868 Channels

*21 changes seen 7/27/16 at 1:01pm ET (v03)*

*Other Changes*
4927 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-09 Added
5539 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-09 Added
5539 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-09 Added
9431 USA (105 HD) USA Network 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-05 Added
9431 USA (105 HD) USA Network 72.7° TP 26 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-05 Added
9439 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 129° TP 29 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-09 Added
9439 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 72.7° TP 11 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-09 Added
9473 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 129° TP 31 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-08 Added
9473 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-08 Added
4956 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-07 Added
5498 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-07 Added
5498 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-07 Added
9511 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 129° TP 28 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-07 Added
9511 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-07 Added
9466 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports Network 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-02 Added
9466 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports Network 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-02 Added
4944 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-08 Added
5528 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-08 Added
5528 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-08 Added
5591 USA (105 HD) USA Network 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-05 Added
4909 USA (105 HD) USA Network 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 148-05 Added

9868 Channels

*251 changes seen 7/27/16 at 4:21pm ET (v05)*

*Channels Now Available*
5669 KHON2 (3 HD Local) HONOLULU, HI (CW) 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5267 KVUI (32 HD Local) 129° 7s12 (NE Idaho) HD Idaho Falls, ID market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
281 BBCWN BBC World News 119° TP 19 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
281 BBCWN BBC World News 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9898 CLRSK Center TV International (Russian) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9899 UDAYA CTC (Russian) added to 118° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9900 ZEEKA Detsky Kids (Russian) added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9902 CNBC CNBC added to 119° TP 13 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-09 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *cnbc*
9902 CNBC CNBC added to 61.5° TP 11 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 13 Ch 9902 - DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-09 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *cnbc*
9902 CNBC CNBC added to 77° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 13 Ch 9902 - DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-09 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *cnbc*
9905 ZEEMR added to 118° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9906 CLRSM added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9907 TMNDO Telemundo (East) added to 119° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* DRM - Subchannel Mapdown 148-10 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *tmdo*
9907 TMNDO Telemundo (East) added to 61.5° TP 7 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 6 Ch 9907 - DRM - Subchannel Mapdown 148-10 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *tmdo*
9908 UNVSO NBC Universo added to 110° TP 11 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-11 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *mun2*
9908 UNVSO NBC Universo added to 61.5° TP 11 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 9908 - DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-11 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *mun2*
9908 UNVSO NBC Universo added to 77° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 9908 - DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-11 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *mun2*
9977 NBCSP NBC Sports Network added to 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-02 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *nbcs*
9977 NBCSP NBC Sports Network added to 61.5° TP 17 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 21 Ch 9977 - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-02 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *nbcs*
9979 USA USA Network added to 119° TP 13 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-05 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *usa*
9979 USA USA Network added to 61.5° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 13 Ch 9979 - DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-05 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *usa*
9979 USA USA Network added to 77° TP 26 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 13 Ch 9979 - DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-05 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *usa*
9981 BRAVO Bravo added to 119° TP 10 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-06 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *brvo*
9981 BRAVO Bravo added to 77° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 9981 - DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-06 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *brvo*
9992 MSNBC MSNBC added to 119° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* DRM - xA3 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-07 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *msnb*
9994 GOLF Golf added to 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 148-08 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *golf*
9994 GOLF Golf added to 77° TP 11 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 9 Ch 9994 - Subchannel Mapdown 148-08 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *golf*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
15895 WALB ALBANY, GA (NBC) added to 110° 25s3 (South Georgia) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15896 WALBD ALBANY, GA (ABC) added to 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
15897 KFDA AMARILLO, TX (CBS) added to 61.5° 25s17 (Amarillo TX) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15898 KEYU added to 110° 26s26 (North Texas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
15899 WFXG AUGUSTA, GA (FOX) added to 110° 26s6 (West Carolinas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15900 WBRC BIRMINGHAM, AL (FOX) added to 61.5° 26s36 (GA/AL) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15901 KNIN CALDWELL, ID (FOX) added to 110° 25s41 (West Idaho) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15902 WAFB BATON ROUGE, LA (CBS) added to 110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15903 WBXH BATON ROUGE, LA added to 110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-04)
15904 WLOX BILOXI, MS (ABC) added to 61.5° 20s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15905 WLOX2 BILOXI, MS (CBS) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
15906 WBTV CHARLOTTE, NC (CBS) added to 61.5° 20s56 (South Carolina) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15907 WCSC CHARLESTON, SC (CBS) added to 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15908 WXIX NEWPORT, KY (FOX) added to 77° TP 4 (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15909 WTVM COLUMBUS, GA (ABC) added to 77° TP 17 (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15910 WUAB LORAIN, OH (MNT) added to 61.5° 22s4 (Ohio) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15911 WOIO SHAKER HEIGHTS, OH (CBS) added to 61.5° 22s4 (Ohio) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15912 WIS COLUMBIA, SC (NBC) added to 61.5° 30s56 (South Carolina) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15913 WDFX OZARK, AL (FOX) added to 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15914 WFIE EVANSVILLE, IN (NBC) added to 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15915 WDAM LAUREL, MS (NBC) added to 61.5° 20s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15916 WDAM2 LAUREL, MS (ABC) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
15917 KHNL HONOLULU, HI (NBC) added to 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15918 KGMB HONOLULU, HI (CBS) added to 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15919 WAFF HUNTSVILLE, AL (NBC) added to 61.5° 24s9 (Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15920 WLBT JACKSON, MS (NBC) added to 61.5° 19s64 (Mississippi) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15921 KAIT2 JONESBORO, AR (ABC) added to 61.5° 30s63 (Springfield MO) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-04)
15922 KAIT JONESBORO, AR (ABC) added to 129° 12s30 (East Missouri) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15923 WTNZ KNOXVILLE, TN (FOX) added to 61.5° 25s7 (Knoxville TN) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15924 KPLC LAKE CHARLES, LA (NBC) added to 61.5° 28s40 (Lafayette LA) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15925 WAVE LOUISVILLE, KY (NBC) added to 77° TP 12 (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15926 KCBD LUBBOCK, TX (NBC) added to 61.5° 23s17 (Amarillo TX) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15927 WMC MEMPHIS, TN (NBC) added to 61.5° 25s14 (Arkansas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15928 WSFA MONTGOMERY, AL (NBC) added to 110° 31s11 (West Alabama) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15929 WMBF MYRTLE BEACH, SC (NBC) added to 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15930 WVUE NEW ORLEANS, LA (FOX) added to 110° 23s12 (SE Louisiana) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15931 KTLE ODESSA, TX added to 110° 12s27 (West Texas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
15932 KWESD ODESSA, TX (NBC) added to 110° 12s27 (West Texas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
15933 KWES ODESSA, TX (NBC) added to 110° 12s27 (West Texas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15934 KFVS CAPE GIRARDEAU, MO (CBS) added to 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15935 WQWQ PADUCAH, KY (CW) added to 77° TP 29 (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
15936 WPGX PANAMA CITY, FL (FOX) added to 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15937 WWBT RICHMOND, VA (NBC) added to 61.5° 21s53 (NC/VA) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15938 WTOC SAVANNAH, GA (CBS) added to 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15939 KSLA SHREVEPORT, LA (CBS) added to 110° 27s15 (South Arkansas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15940 WTOL TOLEDO, OH (CBS) added to 110° 26s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15941 KOLD TUCSON, AZ (CBS) added to 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15942 KTRE LUFKIN, TX (TELEMUNDO) added to 61.5° 24s15 (Dallas TX) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15943 KLTV TYLER, TX (ABC) added to 61.5° 22s15 (Dallas TX) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15944 KXXVD WACO, TX (TELEMUNDO) added to 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
15945 KXXV WACO, TX (ABC) added to 61.5° 18s66 (Dallas TX) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15946 WECT WILMINGTON, NC (NBC) added to 110° 27s2 (East Carolinas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15947 WFLX WEST PALM BEACH, FL (FOX) added to 61.5° 18s57 (S Florida) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15948 KSWO LAWTON, OK (ABC) added to 61.5° 30s66 (Dallas TX) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
15949 KKTM ALTUS, OK added to 61.5° 30s66 (Dallas TX) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)

*Channels Renamed*
100 MULTI DISH Multiview (Interactive) renamed OLMPM DISH Multiview (Interactive) (110° TP 13 ITV XiP Preview)
100 MULTI DISH Multiview (Interactive) renamed OLMPM DISH Multiview (Interactive) (72.7° TP 23 ITV XiP Preview)
151 COLLG College Sports renamed OLMPM (110° TP 13 ITV XiP Preview)
151 COLLG College Sports renamed OLMPM (72.7° TP 23 ITV XiP Preview)
232 RURAL Rural TV renamed FMLYN Rural TV (119° TP 12 SD)
232 RURAL Rural TV renamed FMLYN Rural TV (72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4)
4632 RURAL Rural TV renamed FMLYN (119° TP 12 SD Hidden)
4632 RURAL Rural TV renamed FMLYN (72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
25023 APP (Application) renamed PREM (102 Local) (119° TP 13 VOD XiP *TEST* Hidden)
25023 APP (Application) renamed PREM (102 Local) (72.7° TP 5 VOD XiP *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WBKB2 ALPENA, MI (ABC) renamed WBKB3 ALPENA, MI (CBS) (12 Local) (129° 11s22 (Lake Michigan) SD Alpena, MI market Hidden)
6530 WBKB2 ALPENA, MI (ABC) renamed WBKB3 ALPENA, MI (CBS) (12 Local) (61.5° 31s6 (Lower Michigan) SD MPEG4 Alpena, MI market Hidden)
6533 WBKBD ALPENA, MI (FOX) renamed WBKB2 ALPENA, MI (ABC) (13 Local) (129° 11s22 (Lake Michigan) SD Alpena, MI market Hidden)
6533 WBKBD ALPENA, MI (FOX) renamed WBKB2 ALPENA, MI (ABC) (13 Local) (61.5° 31s6 (Lower Michigan) SD MPEG4 Alpena, MI market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
9900 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 9903 on 110° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9900 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 9903 on 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD Instant Order)
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 61.5° TP 11 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 77° TP 10 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
4961 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD Hidden)
5597 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
5597 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9468 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° TP 20 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9468 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 72.7° TP 17 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)

*Other Changes*
5201 WOIO (19 HD Local) SHAKER HEIGHTS, OH (CBS) 129° 1s25 (East Ohio) HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (19-01)
5201 WOIO (19 HD Local) SHAKER HEIGHTS, OH (CBS) 61.5° 22s4 (Ohio) HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (19-01)
5205 WUAB (43 HD Local) LORAIN, OH (MNT) 129° 1s25 (East Ohio) HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (43-01)
5205 WUAB (43 HD Local) LORAIN, OH (MNT) 61.5° 22s4 (Ohio) HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (43-01)
8511 WOIO (19 Local) SHAKER HEIGHTS, OH (CBS) 110° 31s9 (NWPennsylvania) SD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (19-01)
6484 WBTV (3 HD Local) CHARLOTTE, NC (CBS) 129° 7s39 (North Carolina) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
6484 WBTV (3 HD Local) CHARLOTTE, NC (CBS) 61.5° 20s56 (South Carolina) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
8651 WBTV (3 Local) CHARLOTTE, NC (CBS) 110° 26s6 (West Carolinas) SD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
5163 WXIX (19 HD Local) NEWPORT, KY (FOX) 77° TP 4 HD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (19-01)
8353 WXIX (19 Local) NEWPORT, KY (FOX) 110° 23s10 (SC Kentucky) SD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (19-01)
6680 KAIT (8 Local) JONESBORO, AR (ABC) 129° 12s30 (East Missouri) SD Jonesboro, AR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (8-01)
6682 KAIT2 (5 Local) JONESBORO, AR (ABC) 129° 12s30 (East Missouri) SD Jonesboro, AR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-04)
6682 KAIT2 (5 Local) JONESBORO, AR (ABC) 61.5° 30s63 (Springfield MO) SD MPEG4 Jonesboro, AR market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-04)
5282 KPLC (7 HD Local) LAKE CHARLES, LA (NBC) 61.5° 28s40 (Lafayette LA) HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (7-01)
5190 WLOX (13 HD Local) BILOXI, MS (ABC) 61.5° 20s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) HD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (13-01)
5202 WDAM (7 HD Local) LAUREL, MS (NBC) 61.5° 20s62 (MS/AL/W Florida) HD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (7-01)
6590 WLOX (13 Local) BILOXI, MS (ABC) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (13-01)
6591 WLOX2 (14 Local) BILOXI, MS (CBS) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (14-02)
6660 WDAM2 (8 Local) LAUREL, MS (ABC) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (8-02)
6662 WDAM (7 Local) LAUREL, MS (NBC) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (7-01)
5290 WTVM (9 HD Local) COLUMBUS, GA (ABC) 61.5° 28s36 (GA/AL) HD Columbus, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
5290 WTVM (9 HD Local) COLUMBUS, GA (ABC) 77° TP 17 HD Columbus, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
8515 WUAB (43 Local) LORAIN, OH (MNT) 110° 31s9 (NWPennsylvania) SD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (43-01)
5132 KCBD (11 HD Local) LUBBOCK, TX (NBC) 61.5° 23s17 (Amarillo TX) HD Lubbock, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-01)
7940 KCBD (11 Local) LUBBOCK, TX (NBC) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Lubbock, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-01)
5251 WAFB (9 HD Local) BATON ROUGE, LA (CBS) 129° 9s42 (South Mississippi) HD Baton Rouge, LA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
8043 WAFB (9 Local) BATON ROUGE, LA (CBS) 110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana) SD Baton Rouge, LA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
8047 WBXH (39 Local) BATON ROUGE, LA 110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana) SD Baton Rouge, LA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (39-04)
5266 KTLE (20 HD Local) ODESSA, TX 129° 1s47 (Central Texas) HD Odessa/Midland, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (20-03)
8391 KWES (9 Local) ODESSA, TX (NBC) 110° 12s27 (West Texas) SD Odessa/Midland, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
8399 KWESD (10 Local) ODESSA, TX (NBC) 110° 12s27 (West Texas) SD Odessa/Midland, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-02)
8397 KTLE (20 Local) ODESSA, TX 110° 12s27 (West Texas) SD Odessa/Midland, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (20-03)
8568 WDFX (34 Local) OZARK, AL (FOX) 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Dothan, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (34-01)
8685 WECT (6 Local) WILMINGTON, NC (NBC) 110° 27s2 (East Carolinas) SD Wilmington, NC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (6-01)
6498 WBRC (6 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (FOX) 129° 2s43 (NW Georgia) HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (6-01)
6498 WBRC (6 HD Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (FOX) 61.5° 26s36 (GA/AL) HD Birmingham, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (6-01)
8053 WBRC (6 Local) BIRMINGHAM, AL (FOX) 110° 29s11 (West Alabama) SD Birmingham, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (6-01)
5183 WFLX (29 HD Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (FOX) 129° 6s54 (South Florida) HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (29-01)
5183 WFLX (29 HD Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (FOX) 61.5° 18s57 (S Florida) HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (29-01)
5659 KGMB (9 HD Local) HONOLULU, HI (CBS) 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
8863 WFLX (29 Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (FOX) 119° 4sB20 (Fort Myers) SD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (29-01)
8902 KHNL (13 Local) HONOLULU, HI (NBC) 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) SD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (13-01)
8901 KGMB (9 Local) HONOLULU, HI (CBS) 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) SD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
5251 KOLD (13 HD Local) TUCSON, AZ (CBS) 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (13-01)
8951 KOLD (13 Local) TUCSON, AZ (CBS) 119° 4sA05 (Phoenix) SD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (13-01)
5220 KXXV (25 HD Local) WACO, TX (ABC) 129° 5s41 (NE Texas) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (25-01)
5220 KXXV (25 HD Local) WACO, TX (ABC) 61.5° 18s66 (Dallas TX) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (25-01)
8985 KXXV (25 Local) WACO, TX (ABC) 119° 5sB10 (Houston) SD Waco, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (25-01)
8993 KXXVD (26 Local) WACO, TX (TELEMUNDO) 119° 5sB10 (Houston) SD Waco, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (26-02)
5172 WAVE (3 HD Local) LOUISVILLE, KY (NBC) 77° TP 12 HD Lousiville, KY market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
9097 WAVE (3 Local) LOUISVILLE, KY (NBC) 110° 4s10 (SC Kentucky) SD Lousiville, KY market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
5170 KTRE (9 HD Local) LUFKIN, TX (TELEMUNDO) 61.5° 24s15 (Dallas TX) HD Tyler, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
5171 KLTV (7 HD Local) TYLER, TX (ABC) 61.5° 22s15 (Dallas TX) HD Tyler, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (7-01)
8879 KTRE (9 Local) LUFKIN, TX (TELEMUNDO) 110° 18s15 (South Arkansas) SD Tyler, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-01)
8880 KLTV (7 Local) TYLER, TX (ABC) 110° 20s21 (NE Texas) SD Tyler, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (7-01)
5192 WAFF (48 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (NBC) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (48-01)
5192 WAFF (48 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (NBC) 61.5° 24s9 (Tennessee) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (48-01)
9197 WAFF (48 Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (NBC) 110° 29s11 (West Alabama) SD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (48-01)
5157 WQWQ (9 HD Local) PADUCAH, KY (CW) 61.5° 27s35 (Carbondale IL) HD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-02)
5157 WQWQ (9 HD Local) PADUCAH, KY (CW) 77° TP 29 HD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-02)
9256 KFVS (12 Local) CAPE GIRARDEAU, MO (CBS) 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
9263 WQWQ (9 Local) PADUCAH, KY (CW) 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (9-02)
5152 WLBT (3 HD Local) JACKSON, MS (NBC) 61.5° 19s64 (Mississippi) HD Jackson, MS market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
9272 WLBT (3 Local) JACKSON, MS (NBC) 110° 26s11 (West Alabama) SD Jackson, MS market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (3-01)
5163 WTNZ (43 HD Local) KNOXVILLE, TN (FOX) 61.5° 25s7 (Knoxville TN) HD Knoxville, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (43-01)
9313 WTNZ (43 Local) KNOXVILLE, TN (FOX) 110° 12s10 (SC Kentucky) SD Knoxville, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (43-01)
7016 KSLA (12 Local) SHREVEPORT, LA (CBS) 110° 27s15 (South Arkansas) SD Shreveport, LA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
5172 WMC (5 HD Local) MEMPHIS, TN (NBC) 129° 16s38 (SW Tennessee) HD Memphis, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
5172 WMC (5 HD Local) MEMPHIS, TN (NBC) 61.5° 25s14 (Arkansas) HD Memphis, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
7167 WMC (5 Local) MEMPHIS, TN (NBC) 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Memphis, TN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
5253 KNIN (11 HD Local) CALDWELL, ID (FOX) 129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-01)
7138 KNIN (11 Local) CALDWELL, ID (FOX) 110° 25s41 (West Idaho) SD Boise, ID market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-01)
777 UDAYA Udaya TV (Kannada) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden
775 CLRSK ETV Kannada (India) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
778 ZEEKA Zee Kannada 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
798 ZEEMR Zee Marathi 118° TP 14 SD Hidden
799 CLRSM Colors Bangla 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
5152 WWBT (12 HD Local) RICHMOND, VA (NBC) 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
5152 WWBT (12 HD Local) RICHMOND, VA (NBC) 61.5° 21s53 (NC/VA) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
9387 WWBT (12 Local) RICHMOND, VA (NBC) 110° 23s5 (East Virginia) SD Richmond, VA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
5152 WIS (10 HD Local) COLUMBIA, SC (NBC) 61.5° 30s56 (South Carolina) HD Columbia, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
7252 WIS (10 Local) COLUMBIA, SC (NBC) 119° 4sB18 (Savannah) SD Columbia, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
7367 WFIE (14 Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (NBC) 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Evansville, IN market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (14-01)
5261 WTOC (11 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (CBS) 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Savannah, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-01)
7481 WTOC (11 Local) SAVANNAH, GA (CBS) 119° 4sB18 (Savannah) SD Savannah, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-01)
5191 KFDA (10 HD Local) AMARILLO, TX (CBS) 61.5° 25s17 (Amarillo TX) HD Amarillo, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
7678 KFDA (10 Local) AMARILLO, TX (CBS) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Amarillo, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
5250 WALBD (17 HD Local) ALBANY, GA (ABC) 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) HD Albany, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (17-02)
5252 WALB (10 HD Local) ALBANY, GA (NBC) 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) HD Albany, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
7668 WALB (10 Local) ALBANY, GA (NBC) 110° 25s3 (South Georgia) SD Albany, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (10-01)
7686 KEYU (36 Local) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Amarillo, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (36-03)
5252 WSFA (12 HD Local) MONTGOMERY, AL (NBC) 129° 8s43 (NW Georgia) HD Montgomery, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
7852 WSFA (12 Local) MONTGOMERY, AL (NBC) 110° 31s11 (West Alabama) SD Montgomery, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (12-01)
7703 WFXG (54 Local) AUGUSTA, GA (FOX) 110° 26s6 (West Carolinas) SD Augusta, GA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (54-01)
7691 WVUE (8 Local) NEW ORLEANS, LA (FOX) 110° 23s12 (SE Louisiana) SD New Orleans, LA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (8-01)
5251 WTOL (11 HD Local) TOLEDO, OH (CBS) 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-01)
7821 WTOL (11 Local) TOLEDO, OH (CBS) 110° 26s13 (South Michigan) SD Toledo, OH market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-01)
7840 WMBF (32 Local) MYRTLE BEACH, SC (NBC) 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) SD Florence, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (32-01)
5150 KSWO (7 HD Local) LAWTON, OK (ABC) 129° 11s36 (Oklahoma) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (7-01)
5150 KSWO (7 HD Local) LAWTON, OK (ABC) 61.5° 30s66 (Dallas TX) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (7-01)
5154 KKTM (11 HD Local) ALTUS, OK 129° 11s36 (Oklahoma) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-02)
5154 KKTM (11 HD Local) ALTUS, OK 61.5° 30s66 (Dallas TX) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-02)
7860 KSWO (7 Local) LAWTON, OK (ABC) 129° 13s36 (Oklahoma) SD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (7-01)
7865 KKTM (11 Local) ALTUS, OK 129° 13s36 (Oklahoma) SD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (11-02)
5251 WCSC (5 HD Local) CHARLESTON, SC (CBS) 129° 9s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Charleston, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
7887 WCSC (5 Local) CHARLESTON, SC (CBS) 110° 4s2 (East Carolinas) SD Charleston, SC market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (5-01)
5273 WPGX (28 HD Local) PANAMA CITY, FL (FOX) 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) HD Panama City, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (28-01)
7922 WPGX (28 Local) PANAMA CITY, FL (FOX) 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Panama City, FL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Removed (28-01)
256 BIBLE Shepherd's Chapel 110° TP 21 SD - x8C: Channel Group(s) Changed (12)
257 SBN Sonlife Broadcasting Network 110° TP 21 SD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (11)

*New LName/Text*
9899 UDAYA LName: *UDAYA*

*Uplinks Removed*
108 LIFE Lifetime removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
109 LMN Lifetime Movie Network removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
114 E! E! Entertainment TV removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
122 SYFY SyFy Channel removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
124 BET Black Entertainment TV removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
128 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
129 BRAVO Bravo removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
131 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
133 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
192 ID Investigation Discovery removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
209 MSNBC MSNBC removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
213 WEATI Weather (Interactive) removed from 61.5° TP 9 (ITV Hidden)
214 WEATH The Weather Channel removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
286 NASA NASA TV removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4)
299 REELZ Reelz removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
401 GOLF Golf removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
869 UDEP Univision Deportes removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4)
4507 SYFY SyFy Channel removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4561 BRAVO Bravo removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4569 LIFE Lifetime removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4571 LMN Lifetime Movie Network removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4588 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4618 ID Investigation Discovery removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4666 BET Black Entertainment TV removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4672 E! E! Entertainment TV removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4695 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4699 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4702 REELZ Reelz removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4725 MSNBC MSNBC removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4727 WEATH The Weather Channel removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4745 GOLF Golf removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4814 UDEP Univision Deportes removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4815 UDEP Univision Deportes removed from 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
15131 KONG2 EVERETT, WA removed from 119° 5sA01 (Seattle) (OTA EPG Data)
30264 WEATT removed from 61.5° TP 9 (ITV Hidden)

9911 Channels

*1 change seen 7/27/16 at 4:37pm ET (v06)*

*Other Changes*
9994 GOLF Golf 110° TP 9 SD Instant Order - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)

9911 Channels


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

For the uplinks that were removed - all those SD channels on 61.5 tp 9 - are those SD channels available on another transponder on EA? Or is Dish removing the SD versions on those channels on EA? I have western arc so I can't check to see.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

zippyfrog said:


> For the uplinks that were removed - all those SD channels on 61.5 tp 9 - are those SD channels available on another transponder on EA? Or is Dish removing the SD versions on those channels on EA? I have western arc so I can't check to see.


I think they're removing the SD versions on EA. I just went into the Favorite settings and all of those channels no longer have an SD equivalent.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The channels are SD on 77. If you do not have 77 you would lose those SD channels.

See the following link for where channels are on the Eastern Arc:
http://uplink.jameslong.name/easternarc.html

(Western Arc: http://uplink.jameslong.name/westernarc.html )


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: Don't miss channel 9909 "RIO4K".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*28 changes seen 7/27/16 at 6:11pm ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order Preview
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 61.5° TP 11 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 77° TP 10 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
4961 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Preview - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden Preview)
5597 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Preview
5597 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Preview
9468 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° TP 20 HD Preview
9468 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 72.7° TP 17 HD Preview
9994 GOLF Golf 77° TP 11 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
245 FIDO Fido TV 110° TP 21 SD - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
245 FIDO Fido TV 61.5° TP 10 SD MPEG4 - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
256 BIBLE Shepherd's Chapel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group(s) Changed (12)
257 SBN Sonlife Broadcasting Network 110° TP 21 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (12)
257 SBN Sonlife Broadcasting Network 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group(s) Changed (12)
262 ANGEL Angel One 119° TP 14 SD - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
262 ANGEL Angel One 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
265 BVOVN Believer's Voice of Victory 110° TP 21 SD - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
265 BVOVN Believer's Voice of Victory 61.5° TP 10 SD MPEG4 - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 110° TP 16 SD - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
276 GAITH Gaither TV 110° TP 10 SD - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
276 GAITH Gaither TV 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
280 RT Russia Today (USA) 119° TP 14 SD - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
280 RT Russia Today (USA) 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
393 PRST Pursuit TV 119° TP 20 SD - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
393 PRST Pursuit TV 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
9646 LAFF (73 Local) BlueHighways TV 110° TP 10 SD - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)
9646 LAFF (73 Local) BlueHighways TV 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 - x8C:4 Channel Groups Added (12)

9911 Channels


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

"Channels Now Available
281 BBCWN BBC World News 119° TP 19 SD Hidden - AVAILABLE
281 BBCWN BBC World News 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden - AVAILABLE"
Does that mean BBCWN is now live?
I have AT200 and i am NOT receiving it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*9 changes seen 7/27/16 at 6:52pm ET (v08)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
286 NASA NASA TV added to 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 16 Ch 286

*Preview Status Change*
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 119° TP 17 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 61.5° TP 11 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
150 FOXS1 Fox Sports 1 77° TP 10 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
4961 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Preview Ended
5597 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Preview Ended
5597 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9468 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Preview Ended
9468 FOXS1 (150 HD) Fox Sports 1 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Regional Flag Change*
150 FOXS1 (119° TP 17) Regional Flag changed
150 FOXS1 (61.5° TP 11) Regional Flag changed
150 FOXS1 (77° TP 10) Regional Flag changed
4961 FOXS1 (119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico)) Regional Flag changed
5597 FOXS1 (129° 16s55 (Hawaii)) Regional Flag changed
5597 FOXS1 (129° 9s1 (Alaska)) Regional Flag changed
9468 FOXS1 (129° TP 20) Regional Flag changed
9468 FOXS1 (72.7° TP 17) Regional Flag changed

9912 Channels


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

What does BBCWN hidden AVAILABLE mean?


When will it show up on our receivers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mitchflorida said:


> What does BBCWN hidden AVAILABLE mean?
> 
> When will it show up on our receivers?


Hidden means that it will not show up unless one is subscribed to that channel.
Available means that it is not marked as a "test" channel.
Available to who? That is the question.

It will show up on receivers of people who subscribe to that channel.
It will only show up on non-subscribed receivers if the hidden flag is removed.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i just wish bbc world news would be in HD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/27/16 at 7:51pm ET (v09)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
214 WEATH The Weather Channel added to 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 214 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *twc*
30264 WEATT added to 61.5° TP 9 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100

*New LName/Text*
30264 WEATT Internal Data

9914 Channels

*1 change seen 7/27/16 at 8:01pm ET (v11)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4727 WEATH The Weather Channel added to 61.5° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 4727 - VOD Link VOD Network Name: *twc*

9915 Channels

*1 change seen 7/27/16 at 8:06pm ET (v12)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
213 WEATI Weather (Interactive) added to 61.5° TP 9 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 213

*New LName/Text*
213 WEATI Internal Data

9916 Channels


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

James Long said:


> Hidden means that it will not show up unless one is subscribed to that channel.
> Available means that it is not marked as a "test" channel.
> Available to who? That is the question.
> 
> ...


I have the AT250 package. So I should be seeing it, should I?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I chatted with DISH and they state it's not available. :/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefully the next time DISH adjusts "Available" for the channels they include regular subscribers.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

This is confusing. Is BBC World available at all to anyone at this time? You mentioned that is has to be subscribed to. Is it ale cart? I have AT250 and I don't see any of the new channels. Strange. We always had any new main channel as it was included to the largest package.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

One can also hope if they are removing SD duplicates from EA they are freeing up space for more or better quality on current HD offerings.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

BBCWN will be available from DISH from reading their info;
1. Via Sling
2. If you have the Flex Pack and the News Add On
3. Via Dish Anywhere online if you are a Top 250 subscriber
4. Via any Top pack that allows the News add on


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I have AT250 now.Then for an extra $$ add BBC World (News add on?) It that the way it will be? Not just included in AT250? I guess it is a way for Dish to make more money.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

After checking my account, I have pulled this comment.

Why/ I went to my account, to see what I could changes, in packages.

There is no listings fro any of the Flex packages. I checked all possible option, under all the tabs.

DISH is not helping matters by remaining silent, in these forums, to clarify the confusion.

So, I apologize for my early rant.

It may become justified down the road, but right now there is no reason to believe that AT250 or higher will not get any new channels. As of now, what has been done in the past, will continue.

The confusion is making channels available on Flex, before making them available to existing subscribers. As, the best I can tell, Flex is only available to new customers.

I only find links like this: https://planetdish.com/flex-tv/


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

This is what I am afraid of. Thank you for explaining. If this is the case, then say goodbye to new channels in either the AT250 or AEP. This is indeed disappointing. I have had Dish since 1999, and I have always thought that Dish was the best deal out there. If they start this trend, then Dish no longer will be the best. I will see how this goes, as I also stream BBC World, France24, and well as dozens of other International News Channels for free and I get them on the Roku or cast to the TV on Chromecast.But it is nice to have these on Dish all in one place and can record them to the DVR. Right now I have a couple deals going on with Dish, a discount on the loss of the Tribune stations and HBO/Cinemax for $5 a month for 6 months. Come January when all of this runs out, I may go to the Welcome Pack, Movies, Supers, and Encore for $45 a month. Most of the cable fare (USA, etc) I don't watch and several of the private Roku channels have those in SD anyway for free. I am tired as most are, the price keeps going up and often we get little for the increases. Add to that the constant disputes. I still have my Big Dish too, and all of the ION channels are free. The BET channels, like you I can do without, as there are several alternatives streaming, if I want that. Getting a Roku has opened my eyes to thousands of free channels and list keeps increasing. The pricing on satellite & cable is just too expensive for what we get these days. But until now, I have just gone along with it, as I have felt Dish has been a fighter in keeping the prices down, but now without these new basic channels (If this is the case), I will be pushing my friends to get the Roku even more.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

That stinks! I don't have a way to add news to my line up. I maybe looking back to Charter again.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I just went to the DISH site, under my account. There are no provisions to add ro change to the Flex Pack offerings. They do not exist. Not even in Al la Carter.

So, let's see what happens next week.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> So, let's see what happens next week.


A good idea.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

DISH still denies BBCWN existing. 

I don't mind paying for more for it. I like the channel better than CNN especially now when I'd like more news than the DNC/RNC. 

But I don't feel it should cost more than $5. Being honest, they should have HD. 

Also I haven't seen the SD duplicates for nationals leave yet on the EA.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone who has high speed internet, buy a Roku ($50) and you can find dozens of free International News Channels including BBC World for free. I have supported Dish through thick and thin, if we do not get the new channels in AT250, I am rethinking on my future with Dish. I will stay with them, but again I will cut way down on my packages. I do not like paying so much for all of the Sports channels I never watch. We keep getting more and more Sports channels and our bills keep going up to support them. I have gone ahead and kept the AT250, even though I feel the package is no longer worth what they are selling it for. But the main reason I have kept it is because any new regular channel was added into the package. We always had that going back in the earlier days. But now, it looks like Dish maybe changing direction, so if we want it all, we are stuck to pay another $$$ added to what we pay. Getting BBC World in SD, it should automatically be added for free. We did lose AJ America as well as Newsmax. Did we get a discount? No. AJ in English is still available streaming for free, but licensing on Dish may be different. But we will wait it out until next week and see where this leads. I hope if those channels are not included in AT250, that the subscribers complain.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 7/28/16 at 5:27pm ET (v19)*

*Other Changes*
919 LOCAL (Special Feed) 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Regional Restriction Added

9916 Channels

*12 changes seen 7/28/16 at 5:37pm ET (v20)*

*Other Changes*
233 LOCAL (Superstation) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
233 LOCAL (Superstation) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
234 LOCAL (Superstation) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
234 LOCAL (Superstation) 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
235 LOCAL (Superstation) 119° TP 20 SD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
235 LOCAL (Superstation) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
8004 LOCAL (5) 119° TP 20 SD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
8104 LOCAL (11) 119° TP 20 SD New York, NY market Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
8204 LOCAL (2) 119° TP 20 SD Denver, CO market Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
6304 LOCAL (11 HD) 61.5° 22s2 (New York) HD New York, NY market Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
6310 LOCAL (5 HD) 129° 4s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
6334 LOCAL (2 HD) 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) HD Denver, CO market Hidden - Regional Restriction Added

9916 Channels

*20 changes seen 7/28/16 at 6:17pm ET (v21)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
233 KTLA (Superstation) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
233 KTLA (Superstation) added to 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 20 Ch 233 - Regional Restriction
234 WPIX (Superstation) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
234 WPIX (Superstation) added to 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 20 Ch 234 - Regional Restriction
235 KWGN (Superstation) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
235 KWGN (Superstation) added to 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 20 Ch 235 - Regional Restriction
916 WPIX (Special Feed) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
918 KTLA (Special Feed) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
919 CW The CW added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
919 CW The CW added to 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 20 Ch 919 - Regional Restriction

*Uplinks Removed*
233 LOCAL (Superstation) removed from 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden)
233 LOCAL (Superstation) removed from 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
234 LOCAL (Superstation) removed from 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden)
234 LOCAL (Superstation) removed from 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
235 LOCAL (Superstation) removed from 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden)
235 LOCAL (Superstation) removed from 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
916 LOCAL (Special Feed) removed from 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden)
918 LOCAL (Special Feed) removed from 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden)
919 LOCAL (Special Feed) removed from 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden)
919 LOCAL (Special Feed) removed from 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

9916 Channels


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting, it looks like the Super Stations are back, as I am getting them. But it looks like those channels in the local markets, the viewers are not yet receiving them. So progress is being done. Thank you Dish.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

As I live in the Denver area, DISH completely dropped KWGN fro the Channel 2 spot and it does not show up at 235. Meanwhile, KDVR, sows that the Tribune dispute goes on.

At least have OTA ability, so I can watch KWGN.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Regarding Add ons, Top 250, particularly BBCWN people just can't read or don't want to. You do yourself a favor instead of being so upset, just go to Charter or Directv and not wait to see what officially comes from DISH. You have zero clue what changes may be coming, will there even be a Top 250 as we know it? We don't even have any, absolutely no official info from DISH announced yet to the public and scant info to insiders on the new Flex package. They did a soft launch for some before the roll out no doubt to catch any problems because it is a different system.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

You are right, all of speculation is just that. We do not know what is coming down the pike. We will have to wait and see. I tried calling Dish and they have no clue. We know more on what is going on than they do. The CSR I talked to had no idea that there was BET Jams, Soul, etc., or BBC World. She said you mean BBC America, I said no, BBC World. So we just wait and see where everything leads. Once the launch is complete we will know where the packages stand. Going to Charter or Direct is not an option for me anyway. I recently did a comparison and Direct falls short on several channels that Dish has. No Super Stations under either Direct or Charter besides.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*9 changes seen 7/29/16 at 12:32pm ET (v28)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
619 KNADA [International Channel] added to 119° TP 7 (Subchannel EPG Hidden)
619 KNADA [International Channel] added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG Hidden)
620 MRTHI [International Channel] added to 119° TP 7 (Subchannel EPG Hidden)
620 MRTHI [International Channel] added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG Hidden)

*Other Changes*
9899 UDAYA CTC (Russian) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 619-02 Added
9898 CLRSK Center TV International (Russian) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 619-01 Added
9900 ZEEKA Detsky Kids (Russian) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 619-03 Added
9905 ZEEMR 118° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 620-01 Added
9906 CLRSM 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 620-02 Added

9920 Channels

*32 changes seen 7/29/16 at 3:37pm ET (v29)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5081 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5081 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5081
5082 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
5082 DISH DISH Info Channel added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 5082

*Other Changes*
167 AXS AXS TV 110° TP 2 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (14)
167 AXS AXS TV 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Added (14)
245 FIDO Fido TV 110° TP 21 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
245 FIDO Fido TV 61.5° TP 10 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
256 BIBLE Shepherd's Chapel 110° TP 21 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
256 BIBLE Shepherd's Chapel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
257 SBN Sonlife Broadcasting Network 110° TP 21 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
257 SBN Sonlife Broadcasting Network 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
262 ANGEL Angel One 119° TP 14 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
262 ANGEL Angel One 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
265 BVOVN Believer's Voice of Victory 110° TP 21 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
265 BVOVN Believer's Voice of Victory 61.5° TP 10 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 110° TP 16 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
266 ANGL2 Angel Two 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
276 GAITH Gaither TV 110° TP 10 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
276 GAITH Gaither TV 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
280 RT Russia Today (USA) 119° TP 14 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
280 RT Russia Today (USA) 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
393 PRST Pursuit TV 119° TP 20 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
393 PRST Pursuit TV 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
9422 AXS (167 HD) AXS TV 119° TP 7 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (14)
9422 AXS (167 HD) AXS TV 72.7° TP 32 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (14)
9646 LAFF (73 Local) Laff TV 110° TP 10 SD - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)
9646 LAFF (73 Local) Laff TV 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Added (13)

*Uplinks Removed*
5081 LOCAL (8) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Boston, MA market Hidden)
5081 LOCAL (8) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Boston, MA market Hidden)
5082 LOCAL (9) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD Miami, FL market Hidden)
5082 LOCAL (9) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Miami, FL market Hidden)

9920 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 7/31/16 at 6:56pm ET (v13)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5253 LOCAL (48 HD Local) added to 61.5° 21s51 (W New York) (HD Elmira, NY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* DRM - VOD Link - xED Market Flag: *0F3B 04 23* Network Name: *fox* VOD Network Name: *fox*
6623 LOCAL (48 Local) added to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) (SD Elmira, NY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (48-01) - DRM - VOD Link - xED Market Flag: *0F3B 00 3B* Network Name: *fox* VOD Network Name: *fox*

*Uplinks Removed*
5253 WYDC (48 HD Local) CORNING, NY (FOX) removed from 61.5° 21s51 (W New York) (HD Elmira, NY market Hidden)
6623 WYDC (48 Local) CORNING, NY (FOX) removed from 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) (SD Elmira, NY market Hidden)

9920 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 7/31/16 at 7:06pm ET (v14)*

*No Longer Available*
9975 KPTID KAPATID TV5 (Filipino) 118° TP 20 SD *TEST* Hidden
9976 AKSYN Aksyon (Filipino) 118° TP 20 SD *TEST* Hidden

9920 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A 15 minute dispute outage???

*4 changes seen 7/31/16 at 7:11pm ET (v15)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5253 WYDC (48 HD Local) CORNING, NY (FOX) added to 61.5° 21s51 (W New York) (HD Elmira, NY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* VOD Link - xED Market Flag: *0F3B 04 23* Network Name: *fox* VOD Network Name: *fox*
6623 WYDC (48 Local) CORNING, NY (FOX) added to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) (SD Elmira, NY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (48-01) - VOD Link - xED Market Flag: *0F3B 00 3B* Network Name: *fox* VOD Network Name: *fox*

*Uplinks Removed*
5253 LOCAL (48 HD Local) removed from 61.5° 21s51 (W New York) (HD Elmira, NY market Hidden)
6623 LOCAL (48 Local) removed from 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) (SD Elmira, NY market Hidden)

9920 Channels


----------

